# Charlie C Progress Journal



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Pics on page 4, 10 & 13*

Hey!

Thought I would start one of these progress journals after gatecrashing Zara-Leoni's one for a time :lol:

I am a full time mum who, before starting this dieting lark, hadn't exercised for 3 years (Yikes I hear you shout!). I used to be a gymnast and a podium dancer but due to illness and a few other issues I lost sight of why exercise was important - anyway I'm back in the game now so thought I'd keep you updated and any feedback or comments are welcome :thumbup1:

I am 25 (26 in March), 5ft 3inches and 8stone 3lbs (hover between that and 8st 5lbs). I have attached some before shots on my profile. My son is 14 months old and I have lost most of the baby weight but still carrying abit round the tummy :cursing:

I train 6 times a week - 3 x weights and 3 times cardio.

Did a good session last night so will give you an insight into my lack of strength at present haha

Lunge combo with ball squats

3 sets of 20 reps on ball with 15 lunges per leg (no additional weight yet)

Leg curl combo with leg press

3 sets of 15 reps (leg curl - 14kg, leg press - 48kg)

Bench squats with step ups

20 bench squats & 15 step ups per leg

Incline barbell press with pull downs

3 sets 15 reps (barbell press - 25kg, pull downs - 14kg)

Incline fly with low pulley rows

3 sets 15 reps (incline fly with 10kg (combined weight) dumbbells, Rows - 14kg)

Lat raise, barbell curl, pushdown

3 sets of 15 one after the other

Lat raise - 1 set: 14kg 2nd set: 7kg 3rd set: mix of 14kg and 7kg

Barbell curl - 7kg (jees!! need to improve that!)

Pushdown - 14kg

I do 4 sets of ab work in between the legs and upper body work and after the workout is done..

Phew! I'm tired just writing that all down - please dont laugh hahaha!

Any comments welcome (well thats not true, any NICE comments welcome lol)


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

all the best with your goals, whats your diet like at the mo


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! Diet is ok i think...

Breakfast: 2 boiled eggs with 1 piece wholemeal bread

Snack: 3/4 scoop protein shake with water

Lunch: Chicken breast with 150g pots + celery & Lettuce

Snack: 3/4 scoop protein shake with water

Dinner: Chicken breast with 150g pots + mixed veg

Snack: 3/4 scoop protein shake with water

I've been following this since around Nov last year but obviously had Xmas in between so had a few cheat days there


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd up the protein mate. More eggies with breakfast, and go for a whole scoop rather than 3/4 (i'm assuming you meant 3 quarters and not 3 or 4?) :thumbup1:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha yeah 3 quarters of a scoop - I was having 3 eggs with breakfast but dropped it to two coz I was abit high on the fats side..

At present I'm taking in 169g Protein, 29g Fat, 84g Carbs and 1300 cals.

I'll go for a whole scoop on the protein side but just worried about having more eggs as this will take me over the 30g fats and really I think I should only be having 24g


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

good fats are your friend but if worried about fats just hard boil your eggs and just eat the whites therefore 3 for breakie should be sufficient ie, one whole and 2whites


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good idea will try that one!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I see. Well I have a fair amount of body fat to shift, but still don't mind eating whole eggs, nothing excessive of course! As above though, you could cook more and dispose of some of the yokes :rockon:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm only 117lbs but due to having a baby I'm still carrying abit of weight on my stomach - thats the only reason I'm abit worried about it but as Gym Rat says good fats are your friend so I guess as long as its not too excessive its all good!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well done for starting your journal Charlie!

Your diet is better than most and probably only upping the fats slightly as already stated. 180g protein at your height seems ok to me too but that full scoop won't kill you. Are you losing any bodyfat with this diet?

The only other thing I would suggest is that if you are comfortably back in the gym now I would lower the rep range to 8 -12 and increase the weight. I am presuming you are wnting to build some muscle so you really need to work them. Sorry if I'm telling you how to suck eggs :0)x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Sorry Charlie - I've just realised you have your programm off ID so I don't want to interefere with that!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hiya chick good to see you made a journal :thumbup1:

Have you got someone there doing your diet and training for you then? x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Elf - Cheers for the advice and don't worry ID knows I talk to you ladies on here and get advice, I just consult him if I change anything major but he's fine with small tweaks in the diet like a whole scoop instead of 3/4  It's nice to get different perspectives as I've said before and ID is completely fine with that which is good.

I'm not sure if I've lost any body fat to be honest, my fiance has just bought some calipers so that should be able to help me determine that. I got cellulite when I was pregnant and that has all but disappeared now & I've developed a few cerations (spelling??**) in my middle section which is only a good sign?

The major change I've seen is my strength up the gym - I've already lowered the rep range from 20 to 15 so I'm trying to lift heavier with 15 reps which I've only started doing this week. I sometimes can only get to 12 though so I know its working..

Hey ZL - Yeah I thought I better make a journal before I gatecrashed yours too much  When I 1st started posting on here I wasn't getting any help but now I've got a diet plan and training regime from someone so thats really helping and I come on here for little bits of advice and to meet other ladies doing the same thing as my PT is a guy  Can't hurt to talk to ladies in the same position and I don't know any ladies in my area that are doing this 

I no longer get my advice from ID - I only got an off season diet from him but he lives too far away from me to prep me for a show so all advice welcome


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Hey Charlie - Have a look at this it might be of interest!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/49317-olympic-gym-seminar-women-weight-training.html


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

gradually reducing the rep range isnt a bad idea tbh..... gives the tendons and ligaments time to strengthen up before you start lifting heavier....

however, eventually I would aim to be failing at between 6 and 10.... ideally around 8.

You're quite light for your height? Do you have any recent photos?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Elf - Thanks for that, would def be interested in going to that, are you going?

Zl - There are two before shots in my profile album which I took in Nov last year when I was weighing 115lbs, I'd done no weight training or dieting for 3 years when those were taken but to be honest I still don't look any different. I've put on 3/4 of an inch on my biceps and 1 inch on my thighs since those shots but I think thats more muscle memory than real growth (if that makes sense!)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'm organising it Sweetie lol!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I know, I saw that when I read through it! What a twit! pmsl!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:whistling: x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Hamster! Cheers for dropping in! Hows the training going?

I bought some fat calipers and apparently I'm 18.5% body fat - that can't be good??


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

At least I'm heading in the right direction then  the maltesers almost got me last night but luckily I fought them off, must be the strength I'm gaining at the gym haha!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did a good session in the gym last night - my fiance and I had had a row which seemed to help me fight harder for those additional reps haha

Bench Press combo with chins - 3 sets

Did 2 sets of 15 reps at 25KG and the last set I managed 45Kg whoop!

Managed 5 unassisted chins and the rest of the sets were 10 assisted

Incline dumbbell press combo with bent over rows - 3 sets of 15

Dumbbell press was with 5kg dumbbells (so 10kg overall, not great but an improvement)

Bent over rows with 25Kg dumbbells

Press up combo with pull downs - 3 sets of 15

Managed 8 press ups unassisted on each set and the remainder were assisted (HOW weak??!)

Pull downs 3 sets of 15 at 20kg

Stretch, drink and MONSTROUS ab workout!

Then onto legs

Squats, Leg press, leg Curl and lunges - 3 sets, 15 reps one after the other

Squats - no weight

Leg press - 2 sets 48kg, 3rd set 55kg

Leg Curl - 20kg

Lunges - no weight but will next time as getting easier

Stretch, drink, another ab workout on swiss ball

Abs hurt today but everything else seems to be getting used to the workouts yippee!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Had the food sensitivity test done on saturday I am intolerant to:

Wheat

Cow's Milk

Spinach

Tomatos

KiwiFruit

Citrus

Yeast

Aspartame (E 951)

Sweetners

Cola

MSG (monosodium Glutamate)

I'm also lacking in B12 vitamins so was fairly interesting although the woman who did the test said I eat too much chicken and eggs and that the hormone in them can affect my reproductive system (she was quick to say that Im only young so I'd prob be fine but what a way to put the sh*tters up you!!).

I have 3 boiled eggs a day and 2 chicken breasts - she thinks alternate between chicken and turkey and only have eggs 3 times a week - hmmmm see what Ian has to say when he reads my email!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey!! Long time since I've been on here!

Suffered massive back injury and had to stop training for 4 weeks then gradually reintroduce myself to weights - been a right pain in the ass!! Have had to totally rethink the training program as I can't go too heavy on the legs since this affects my lower back (I broke a bone in my back when I was 12 and now suffer now and then).

Luckily for me my legs are pretty big already so started on the exercise bike when I couldnt do the weights and the cardio really works for me.

My fiance is a natural bodybuilder so he is now coaching me and has said I need to get in proportion and at the moment my legs are bigger than my upper body so been hard at the upper body work out.

In fact this is how rural our gym is - I was on the shoulder press and a robin came and sat on my lap whilst I was working out! craziness!

Latest workout:

Chest and Tri's

Flat Press combo with Tricep pushdown - 3 sets of 15 reps

Flat press (35KG) Tricep (20KG)

Then onto Back and Bi's

Pull downs combo with bicep curls seated - 3 sets 15 reps

Pull downs (20kg) curls (5kg each arm)(Rubbish I know!!)

Shoulders and Traps

Shoulder press cobo with lat raise - 3 sets 15 reps along with my friend Robin 

Shoulder Press (35Kg) Lat raise (15KG)

Legs

Calf raises on step up box - 15 per leg (3 sets of 15)

Walking lunges - 15 on each leg 3 sets with 2.5KG dumbbells

Lunges hurt my back so have to be careful on the weight used plus we dont have room for me to actually walk 15 paces I have to lunge then come back to standing - this causes more pressure on my lower back but not alot I can do about it 

Diet has been pretty good - changed breakfast to scrambled egg with 4 eggs (2 whole eggs, 2 whites) with 1 slice wholemeal bread

Snack - Protein shake (anyone tried the Sci Mentor mint choc one its bloody delicious!

Lunch - Chicken breast with brown rice and mixed veg with black pepper, mixed herbs and piri piri sizzle and grill herbs - adds a bit of flavour (not sure if its allowed??!)

Snack - Protein shake with grapes

Dinner - Chicken breast 150g pots and mixed veg

Snack - sunflower seed mix and sometimes a protein shake before bed.

Have been doing 20-30 mins of cardio a day as this seems to be helping me..

If anyone has any suggestions on the diet or weight plan let me know!

Had major willpower battle in that 3 members of the family bought me an easter egg (why when they know im dieting??) and I threw them in the bin! MASSIVE achievement for a choccy lover like me!

Until the next workout...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tuesdays work out:

5 mins warm up on bike with stretch and light weight work

Walking lunge combo with ball squats - 3 sets: 15 lunges on each leg and 15 ball squats (with 2.5KG dumbells in each hand) ball squats are still hurting my back though - does anyone know a way of doing it without putting too much pressure on the lower back??

Leg curl combo with leg press - 3 sets of 15 reps

Curls (21KG) Press (34KG) - had to lighten the load due to pressure on my back 

Calf raises with step ups - 15 each leg

Stretch, drink and abs

Incline bar press combo with pull downs - 3 sets of 15

incline (25KG) Pulldowns (21KG)

Incline Fly combo with low pulley rows - 3 sets of 15

Fly (10KG) pulley (21KG)

Lat raise, barbell curl and pushdowns one after the other 3 rounds of 15 reps

(10KG) (10KG) (10KG)

Stretch, drink ab workout followed by 5 mins bike and RELAX

Curls killed my legs today - been so out of touch with the gym since hurting my back that ached like a b*gger the following day!

Oh well its now Thursday and another whole body workout tonight - COME ON!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Having to go it relatively alone now since can't get alot of help from ID as he lives in Leeds and needs to see me to prep me. My fiance Jay and I can't get up to Leeds as we are getting married in 6 weeks and our money is all in that so Jay is now mentoring me on my mission to compete in figure so really any advice that I can get from any of you will be appreciated. I know some of you were reluctant before as I was being coached but looks like I'm having to go it relatively alone on this one until I can get up there and see him.

So... show is 20 weeks away this sunday here is my diet - any advice let me know!

8am: Breakfast:

Scrambled Eggs - 3 egg whites 1 whole egg

*Protein 19g, Fat 7g, Cals 150, carbs 1g*

10:30: Cardio

11am: Protein shake with water

*Protein 25g, fat 1g, cals 119, carbs 2.7g*

1pm Lunch:

50g brown rice, 150g chicken breast diced + mixed veg with mixed herbs and black pepper

*Protein 52.45g, fat 7.75g, cals 379, carbs 22.2g*

4pm Snack

Protein shake with water

Nutritional info as above

6:30 - 7:30 Dinner:

150g chicken, 150g white pots + mixed veg

*Protein 54g, fat 7.55g, cals 427.5, carbs 35.7g*

Snack before bed

1/2 ounce sunflower seed mix with 10 grapes

*Protein 3g, fat 7g, cals 116, carbs 12g*

I also have a spoonful of gravy on my dinner and some red sauce on my eggs so have built this in to the overall totals

*TOTAL:*

*
PROTEIN: 179.05g*

*
FAT: 34.7g*

*
CALS: 1378.50*

*
CARBS: 84.7g*

I also drink 1 litre of water but I'm building up to 2 as I don't drink alot.

I train weights 3 times a week - samples of what I do are above and I do between 15-30 mins of cardio every day as this seems to help.

I'm currently weighing in at 114lbs.

Any major flaws in my diet or training program?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Workout last night was ok but wasn't really feeling it so left abit disappointed:

Bench Press combo with chins - 3 sets

Did 3 sets of 15 reps at 25KG usually like to finish the set with a 45KG but couldnt manage it last night - felt really weak!

Managed 4 unassisted chins and the rest of the sets were 10 assisted

Incline dumbbell press combo with bent over rows - 3 sets of 15

Dumbbell press was with 7kg dumbbells (so 14kg overall, an improvement)

Bent over rows with 25Kg dumbbells

Press up combo with pull downs - 3 sets of 15

Managed 8 press ups unassisted on each set and the remainder were assisted (HOW weak??!)

Pull downs 3 sets of 15 at 20kg

Stretch, drink and MONSTROUS ab workout!

Then onto legs

Squats, Leg press, leg Curl and lunges - 3 sets, 15 reps one after the other

Squats - 2.5KG dumbbells in each hand

Leg press - 2 sets 48kg, 3rd set 55kg

Leg Curl - 20kg

Lunges - 2.5KG dumbbells in each hand

Stretch, drink, another ab workout on swiss ball

Bike tomorrow then next workout thursday... roll on... will be taking some pics to upload tonight (not that anyone is actually reading this!! haha) with me in some poses. Diet only started monday so I look very smooth but hopefully will prove some good 'before' pics


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> will be taking some pics to upload tonight (not that anyone is actually reading this!! haha) with me in some poses. Diet only started monday so I look very smooth but hopefully will prove some good 'before' pics


Hiya Charlie,

I'm reading your journal!!!

Looking forward to seeing some pics of you in poses to really get an idea of what your working with.

I started my comp diet 16 weeks out and obviously it has got stricter as the weeks have gone on. 2 weeks out food is really clean and I am carb cycling. I think your diet seems fine for 20 weeks out, although I have proetin porridge for brekkie (my fave meal of the day:tongue, but closer to the show I would drop the potatoes at night, drop the grapes before bed and just have a protein shake, if you need it. Obviously things get harder and you get more hungry as your fat stores reduce, but hey thats all the fun of competing, its not meant to be easy!

Keep up the good work and post some pics :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey biscuits!

Thanks for posting - thought I was just posting to myself haha :thumb: Will definitely upload some pics by the weekend.

I'm seeing Jays mate next week and he is a nutritional wizard - he's also competing in the same show so hopefully he'll also give me some advice.

Have you got a journal? What shows are you doing?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey there,

I plan to compete in the NABBA Wales Miss Toned Figure class, but I had a nasty fall off my bike whilst doing my pre breakfast cardio at 5.30am on Friday and now I have a massive bruise and lump on my upper right thigh.

I am totally devastated to be honest with you. Went to A&E and they advised me to keep active to help the blood flow, so thats somehting I guess, but time is ticking on fast.....

Anyway, less about me, I'm getting depressed again :confused1:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah hun thats rubbish, I can understand why you are devastated - do you think the lump will go down before the show? How is it affecting your training?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

I am praying it will but I think I'm in denial to be honest. The bruising is starting to fade and I can do my best to cover it with tan, but the lump is still bad.

I am doing my best with training. Upper body stuff is fine but I couldn't have much of a leg workout on Monday so I just upped the cardio, don't get any pain on the crosstrainer which is good.

Keeping the carbs a bit lower just incase my training intensity is down a bit.

Its just a matter of time now....fingers crossed


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried taking Arnica (not sure how its spelt) thats supposed to be amazing for getting rid of bruising.. I know it might be painful but massaging the lump whilst in the shower might help to disperse some of the built up fluid - the doctors tell you to do it after kids have their jabs so might be worth a go??

Just about to upload some pics although excuse the hair - I'd just got out of the shower so shoved it back


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok my attempt at some of the posing...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG sorry about giant woman invading my journal! I have no idea how to resize!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Charlie,

Can I just direct your attention to this thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/56979-miss-uk-muscle-competition.html

With some tweaks to your posing, I think you may win


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha thanks Tall - I need to work out how to resize the photos first!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Go to www.imageshack.us and upload your photos there, there's an option to resize them when you upload. 640x480 or 800x600 will be fine for on here.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Charlie, looking goooood!

You have a great figure, very feminine, I think you will do well, you look very good for 20 weeks out. What comp and class are you competing in?

I found the more weight I lost the more I muscular I looked even though I wasn't building anymore muscle once the diet started, its all about creating an illusion in this game I find.

Keep it up girl and you will do well :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers willie I will do that!

Thanks Biscuits I'm going for the NPA South East show in Sept. Jay keeps saying to me that the more weight I lose the more defined my muscles will become so here's hoping I can create a BIG illusion!! haha I don't seem to have any lats though haha think they will be something to work on for next year 

Hows ya leg today?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Leg making little progress, but I'm battling on regardless, business as usual!

Trying to feel a bit more positive today.

The lats will come, I found I did have lats but didn't know how to pose properly and get the most out of them.

Keep up the good work hun x


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

looking great so far :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow-sa!

Great shots, I think you will do well.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers peeps - got another all body workout tonight but I'm pumped and ready to go!! Although really annoyed as go to my nans for lunch on a Thursday with my little boy and she had bought chocolate eclairs knowing full well that I can't have them!! She kept saying, 'oh they are so much bigger this week with alot more chocolate' GRRR FECK GRRR! Luckily my sister was on hand to eat both of them but still people don't like to make it easy do they!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking good Charlie:thumbup1: (Re-sized for you)


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Zeus, makes it abit easier on the eye 

Thursdays workout was ok felt abit weak:

Chest and Tri's

Flat Press combo with Tricep pushdown - 3 sets of 15 reps

Flat press (30KG) Tricep (10KG)

Then onto Back and Bi's

Pull downs combo with bicep curls seated - 3 sets 15 reps

Pull downs (20kg) curls (6KG each arm 1st set then remaining sets 5kg each arm)

Shoulders and Traps

Shoulder press combo with lat raise - 3 sets 15 reps along with my friend Robin 

Shoulder Press (35Kg) Lat raise (15KG)

Legs

Calf raises on step up box - 15 per leg (3 sets of 15)

Walking lunges - 15 on each leg 3 sets with 2.5KG dumbbells

Then yesterdays workout was a really reluctant one!!

25Mins cardio for the day plus:

3 rounds non stop 12-15 reps

Leg Press - Pulldowns

(48KG) (20KG)

Walking Lunge - Chest Press

(2.5KG dumbells) - (30KG)

Leg Curls - Incline Fly

(20KG) (5KG dumbbells in each hand)

Step Ups - Lat Raise

(15 per leg)- (10KG)

Box Jumps - Pushdowns

(15) (10KG)

Dumbbell Curls

(5KG each arm)

Some of the exercises I could do with increasing the weight but our multigym only goes up in 15lbs so thats normally too much to jump up so hopefully the fiance will be sorting out some new equipment in the next week 

Biscuits hows your leg looking?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

jesus christ its so hard to critique females photos lol

well you are obviously in very good shape.... you would not be able to tell you have had a child that's for sure.

your legs look particularly good and just the overall shape is good so throw a bit of definition in to the mix and bobs your uncle

p.s. yes i know it isn't as easy as that lol

good luck


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hahahaha thanks Dave I was very lucky after I had my son I walked out of hospital in my size 8 jeans much to the annoyance of all the other women but hey ho good genetics I guess! However I've worked hard at the gym to try and lose the remaining baby weight so I don't feel guilty 

Hoping the definition will come from the diet which is going well I haven't had a cheat day yet as don't really know what the rules are regarding them so just haven't thought about it!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Got another all body workout tonight - going to try and mix it up abit & increase the weight if I can..

My weekly workout is looking like this:

MONDAY: Cardio - cycle 11 miles

TUESDAY: All over body workout plus 15 mins cardio in the morning & pre workout cardio for warming up

WEDNESDAY: Cardio - cycle 11 miles

THURSDAY: All over body workout plus 15 mins cardio in the morning & pre workout cardio for warming up

FRIDAY: Cardio - cycle 11 miles

SATURDAY: All over body workout plus 15 mins cardio in the morning & pre workout cardio for warming up

SUNDAY: Cardio - 15 mins in the morning then rest of the day off whoop!

Will post up tonights workout tomorrow..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tuesdays workout:

5 mins warm up on bike with stretch and light weight work

Walking lunge combo with ball squats - 3 sets: 15 lunges on each leg and 15 ball squats (with 2.5KG dumbells in each hand)

Leg curl combo with leg press - 3 sets of 15 reps

Curls (21KG) Press (48KG)

Calf raises with step ups - 15 each leg

Stretch, drink and abs

Incline bar press combo with pull downs - 3 sets of 15

incline (25KG) Pulldowns (21KG)

Incline Fly combo with low pulley rows - 3 sets of 15

Fly (10KG) pulley (21KG)

Lat raise, barbell curl and pushdowns one after the other 3 rounds of 15 reps

(Lats: 15KG 1st set then 10KG for the rest) (Bar curls: 10KG) (Pushdowns: 10KG)

Stretch, drink ab workout followed by 5 mins bike - struggled again with the workout - last lot of reps on the lats, curls and pushdowns really took all I had - dont know whats going on!!

Wednesday went to Southsea to see a friend and we took our little boys on a walk down the seafront - ended up being a 2 hour walk and my a$$ was killing me!! Guess thats good enough on the cardio front!

Ache so much though, hope tonights workout isnt a flop!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks hun! I have been feeling quite demotivated this week esp with losing strength in the gym and feeling so tired but once the diet is right hopefully I'll start noticing the gains soon!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Am currently ploughing through as much of the internet babble on diets as I can to try and fix my lack of strength and lack of fat loss in the first 2 weeks of the diet. Going to lower the protein and up the fats - still reluctant to up the carbs as I was under the impression that if you eat carbs your body will burn the carbs but if you eat fat your body will use the fat... we shall see! My body doesnt seem to conform to normal fat loss strategies!!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Am currently ploughing through as much of the internet babble on diets as I can to try and fix my lack of strength and lack of fat loss in the first 2 weeks of the diet. Going to lower the protein and up the fats - still reluctant to up the carbs as I was under the impression that if you eat carbs your body will burn the carbs but if you eat fat your body will use the fat... we shall see! My body doesnt seem to conform to normal fat loss strategies!!


Hiya Hun,

I know how you feel, I hit a bit of a wall during my diet. But you have to accept that if your dieting the strength in the gym will go down and you will stop building any more muscle.

When I found I stopped losing weight I started carb cycling:

Sun/Mon - Low Carb/High Protein/High Fat

Tues - Medium Carb/Medium Protein/Medium Fat

Wed - Low Carb/High Protein/High Fat

Thurs - Medium Carb/Medium Protein/Medium Fat

Fri - Low Carb/High Protein/High Fat

Sat - High Carb/Low Protein/No Fats (your refeed day)

I found this worked for me and helped keep my metabolism guessing.

Personally speaking, I wouldn't drop the protein as you have suggested. But thats just me, everyone is different.

Keep it up hun :thumbup1:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Man alive! What a trek! I spent 4 hours looking through posts on here and looking on other internet sites to try and tweak my diet to get the best results for me.

I've done a high carb diet in the past and it doesnt work for me, I put on weight straight away.

Everyone has different ideas on what works as everyone is different so I've made the following changes to my diet to see over the next 2 weeks to see if there are any noticeable changes..

The problem with my diet was lack of strength AND I wasn't losing weight so I kinda expected to see a result in at least one area. Plus I was soooo tired, I was expecting fatigue but not to that degree so early on.

I have calculated my BMR and TDEE etc and it works out at 1300 cals with a 30%/40%/30% split between carbs, protein and fats.

This is my new daily diet and work out regime:

8am - Breakfast

Scrambled Eggs (4 whole eggs)

2 Rice Cakes (original)

Protein: 29.4g Carbs: 20.4g, Fats: 28.4g, Cals 482

10:30am Snack

Banana - Protein: 1.3g Carbs: 24g, Fats: 0.4g, Cals 105

11am - 15 mins cycling typically burning 200cals (I do this twice a day as it works around my son breaking it up and not doing 30mins all in one)

After Workout snack - 1/2 ounce sunflower seeds

1:30pm Lunch

75g Chicken breast, 50g Brown rice, Mixed Veg

Protein: 28.475g Carbs: 18.75g, Fats: 5.125g, Cals 242

4:30pm Pre workout snack

75g Chicken breast

Protein: 23.25g Carbs: 0g, Fats: 3g, Cals 123.75

5:30-6:30pm Weight training (Done 3 times a week on Tues, Thurs and Sats - non weights days I do another 15 mins cardio)

6:30pm PWO Shake (sometimes with 2 rice cakes depending on recovery)

Protein: 25g Carbs: 2.7g, Fats: 1g, Cals 119

7:30pm Dinner

75g Chicken breast

Salad: 2oz Lettuce, 1/2 green pepper, 12g spring onions, 2oz cucumber & 1 tomato

Protein: 25.975g Carbs: 15.45g, Fats: 6.425g, Cals 230

Totals:

PROTEIN: 137g

CARBS: 84.3g

FAT: 51g

CALS: 1384

On non training days I possibly wont have the seeds which takes my fats down to 44g and my cals to 1301.

Going to take a calcium supplement and galibacilius* supp aswell on advice from Andrikos as I dont have dairy so def need the calcium boost and the stomach intolerances may be helped by the good bacteria so thanks for the advice there mate.

If this doesnt work I will try the carb cycling as alot of people have said this works for them 

How are you getting on biscuits? Is your leg any better? What do you mean by refeed day? (sorry if thats a bit obvious all I can say is I'm new hehe )


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm good thanks, I just scooped the Miss Toned Figure at the Nabba Wales show but.... I was the only girl in my class!!! As the pressure was off I just totally went out there and enjoyed myself and loved every minute of it!

The leg still isn't great but I'm putting up with it.

Refeed day is what you and your muscles and metabolism really need after going low/medium carb for a while. You will probably feel a bit bloated after it but don't worry about that if you follow it with 2 low carb days.

I'm no expert, just passing on what worked for me x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow congratulations! and hey if you are the only girl that bothered to turn up then you deserve the title just for that!

When is your next show?

All advice is welcome, I'm a complete novice so its great finding out what works for different people, its all trial and error so hopefully this new diet will work well for me but if it doesnt I'll be back on here trying something else!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so new diet seems to be working much better than the last one - have lost 2.5lbs but seems to be body fat as strength up the gym is staying the same and I am looking abit leaner on the stomach and hips which is good!

Official weigh in and measure tmr but so far so good plus have MUCH more energy with this new diet - only problem with it is I seem to be waking up at 2-3am absolutely hank marvin so may need a shake before bed or something 

Got another 2 weeks until my hen night which will obviously be my cheat and will be my 1st in 4 weeks so am not going to feel guilty for that! Although Jay has already told me he wants blood in the workout that day to make up for it so I guess I will owe him that much!

Cardio day today and then all over body workout tmr so be interesting to see how my strength holds up then


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Had no internet for what seems like an eternity and had a really rubbish last 2 weeks. Had to go on the pill for a month as otherwise would've been surfing the crimson wave on my wedding day (not good!) Problem that came with that was totally morphisation into devil woman haha and water retention like NEVER before! Had lost 1.5 inches with the new diet and training but within 2 weeks of taking the pill had put it all back on - totally demotivating!

Anyway am now back off the devil pill (came off it a week early as could not take any more water retention and mood swings!) and am hoping the effects will start to show again in the next two weeks.

Am now doing fasted cardio in the morning to try and make up for the lost time.

Two weeks till the big day so will be training and dieting strictly before enjoying the wedding then it'll be 4 months of hard graft before the september show. We're also thinking of booking the honeymoon for the weekend after the show - hehe am thinking hot bikini body  Although may need padded bikini if the boys start leaving me!!

So yeah managed 30 mins fasted cardio yesterday morning and today - was sooo hard, thought I was going to faint if I didnt eat within 10 seconds of coming off the bike but felt good for the rest of the day and feel more motivated - lets see how the next two weeks go before I am officially someones ball and chain


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

It sounds like everyones had something holding them back latley! I havn't trained for 10days! But getting back tonight, just because I've been ill!

Hope everythings going smoothly, not long till the big day!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah hope you are feeling better? What did you have... man flu 

Was really pee'd off with the lack of progress to be honest as I was doing really well but it only took two weeks to see those results at the beginning of May so only another 2 weeks to get it back! Plus got to enjoy my hen night on Saturday with a lovely Thai meal and 'c*ck cake' specially made for the hen haha


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Wow Charlie, you're quite a hotty, lovely figure! The poses need a tad of work though lol sorry.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha Dont worry Dan I think the poses need ALOT of work but that was my first attempt at doing them so not bad as a starting point


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Look great Charlie C nice work!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Ah hope you are feeling better? What did you have... man flu
> 
> Was really pee'd off with the lack of progress to be honest as I was doing really well but it only took two weeks to see those results at the beginning of May so only another 2 weeks to get it back! Plus got to enjoy my hen night on Saturday with a lovely Thai meal and 'c*ck cake' specially made for the hen haha


haha man flu had nothing on this !! I had a severe stomach bug!! Lost 21lbs in 10 days!  But im on the road to mend.

Hope your enjoyed your c0ck cake! no doubt the other half got something similar!

mmmm cake


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Just caught your thread you are looking great.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Goose said:


> haha man flu had nothing on this !! I had a severe stomach bug!! Lost 21lbs in 10 days!  But im on the road to mend.
> 
> Hope your enjoyed your c0ck cake! no doubt the other half got something similar!
> 
> mmmm cake


Yikes thats a lot of weight to lose in that sort of time frame - hope you are feeling better.. glad it wasn't man flu - could've been fatal 

Thanks for all the comments everyone, its been a rather demotivating two weeks so glad I still seem to be on the right track... now I am off to find my rice cakes.. literally as my son has hidden them...


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep! A lot of weight, all starting back today and hoping to get everything back within a week, most would have been water weight anyways.. Feeling shattered though.

Your right, Man flu is horrible, Im so lucky I didnt have that!! 

anywhooo enough about me! Get some progress shots up


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha progress shots.... ah yes I will do when I have made some progress!! I am currently 2lbs heavier than when I started the diet due to the pill so in two weeks when I have lost those silly water pounds I will post some fantabulous pics for you all to critique my simply shocking posing


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha progress shots.... ah yes I will do when I have made some progress!! I am currently 2lbs heavier than when I started the diet due to the pill so in two weeks when I have lost those silly water pounds I will post some fantabulous pics for you all to critique my simply shocking posing


Good, I and im sure others will look forward to it..

Now back to work missy!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Back to work?!! I am a full time mum and whilst my little angel is sleeping I get internet time woohoo!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Just caught up with this journal and your lookin well, good shape to you! Best of luck with your upcoming wedding too.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm Back! Wedding was amazing, best day ever! Took me a year of planning and despite a few things everything was exactly as I planned. Problem was Monday morning trying to get back into the normal routine - I bombed!

I am seriously struggling with getting up to do my fasted cardio, think all the wedding prep is catching up with me and then had a disastrous session at the gym last night which all but eliminated any motivation that I had left.

I NEED to get the bug back and get up at 6:30am to do the cardio and get ready for the day.. Come on people give me some motivation! please....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey chick,

Enjoy yourselve you should do with all the wedding plans you have been through. You will find the time to get back into routine. Sometimes its nice to take a break for a bit.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

There's 12 weeks on Sunday till the comp so that should give me enough time to get in shape as long as I hit it hard from Monday - thanks for the advice Goose - how are you? Have you managed to regain all the weight you lost?


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

hi charlie- keep at it! you have genetics to die for!

I feel a cyber-affinity for you because of me being an ex gymnast too and with a baby the same age, so i'll be keeping an eye on your progress!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Liz! The fasted cardio and hard diet starts from Monday so am having a cheat tonight of chinese salt 'n' pepper spare ribs with my usual chicken salad and I am SO excited about it!!

The motivation has started to seep in the last few hours and I am finding myself looking forward to getting back into it.

Need to hit the gymnastic training hard as it has been YEARS since I've trained but with my back having 2 metal rods in it I can't overdo it  Will have to think of 3 power moves that won't be too hard on the back so I guess backwards walkovers are out 

Are you competing this year Liz?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yo! Well diet and training is going well so far this week - have got up (with a little bit of assistance) every morning at 6:30am to do my fasted cardio and I actually feel better for it 

Training tonight but in this hot weather I'm not looking forward to it - its the only time that I envy people who go to air conditioned gyms hehe


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

yep training in the heat is a killer! How much fasted cardio are you doing? noticing gains.. well losses really.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

15 mins fasted in the morning and 15mins cardio in the afternoon..

I find it really hard to do all 30 mins in the morning so I'm working to increase it over the next few weeks (i'm a pussy yes haha)

Although went to my nans for lunch as usual on Thursday and she always buys us chocolate eclairs and makes me feel guilty for NOT eating them but I resisted today and felt really proud of myself!

Haven't notcied any real gains yet but I'm surfing the crimson wave so have the monthly bloat going on - how annoying!!

Hows ur training going?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Into the second week of the diet and yesterday had MAJOR hunger pangs - ate an extra 4 rice cakes than I should've done but boy did I need them! Am not meant to weigh myself until next week as am doing the diet for 2 weeks to see what losses I've earned BUT couldn't help but take a sneaky peek at the scales on Monday and I'd lost 2lbs - am at the end of my 'time of the month' so it may not be totally accurate - we'll see next week.

Cardio is still going well but the weight training is lacking - our gym is in our outhouse in the garden with no air con - it is torture in there!

Hubby is off to homebase tonight to grab a couple of fans so I can point them straight in my face whilst I'm training..

Generally am pleased with the progress so far - I feel leaner on the tummy so I know I'm going in the right direction.

BUT....

The comp I'm heading for is on the 13th September but Jay and I have just booked our honeymoon/holiday and its leaving on the 27th August All inclusive! They do have a gym but this is the only holiday we are going to get for about 7 years so i dont want to not enjoy myself but at the same time I still want to compete - anyone got any tips??


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

My training is going well, weight and strength is shooting up! soon to start a Journal for all to see..

With regards to the holiday and competing thing.. its your honeymoon.. go and enjoy yourself.. there are always other competitions you can do or even train harder and compete next year. Its never too late really is it! You wont enjoy yourself as much as you prob could do on the honeymoon if you are conscious of the diet etc.. plus it could put strain on you and Jay.. Just enjoy yourself I say then pick up where you left off when your back


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Goose, Looking forward to reading your journal! Get started dude!

Thing is next year Jay and I are looking to start on baby number two so it'll prob be two years before I have the chance to compete again. I am fairly small anyway so I dont have a lot to lose so my plan is to come in abit smaller early so I've got time to put some weight on over holiday and then two weeks to drop any body fat I may get from hols.

I don't drink so alcohol won't be a problem but I may have one night where I have a few just coz I haven't in about 4 years! it's just food - I love salad and will prob eat lots of that but I also love ice cream - that will be the tough thing for me to avoid so if I dont go crazy I should still be able to do both shouldnt I?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so gym session on Wednesday not the greatest session in the world - focused on upper body as need to bring that up to the legs. Only managed 10 reps each arm on the dumbells as literally failed on the 11th rep - bit gutted as I've lost strength but hey I havent been up the gym for ages now it's back to 3 times a week so my arms were screaming the next day. Killer ab workout as well - feeling good though.

Been on this diet for two weeks on Monday so will be weighing and measuring to see what losses I've made 

Just started thinking about my free routine as well which is proving harder than I first thought!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

If you put your mind to it then yes you could quite easily do both but its a case of whether you think you will enjoy the honeymoon as much ?! Its only something you can decide.

Progress pictures are in order missy! Are you taking body measurements aswell so you know where you have/have not progressed.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yo dude,

I have pretty strong will power so think I am gonna stay on track to compete in the Sept. I'm going to go on holiday and not deny myself anything and that way I will be more inclined not to have it anyway - they have a gym there and my hubby will be in there 3-4 times so I will go along with him and swim everyday so hopefully the cardio will help keep the fat at bay 

I am taking body measurements - will be measuring and weighing on Monday although there wont be any real progress from the last pics coz I put on weight since those snaps. I'll see what the measurements say but if there is only minimal progress I will prob give it another two weeks and then post some pics for all to critique


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Today was the weigh in and measurement check!

Am now 110lbs so I've lost 3lbs in two weeks which I think is pretty good. Lost an inch on my waist and half an inch on my calves, everywhere else is the same. So think thats pretty good for two weeks worth of dieting and if I'm honest not many trips up the gym.

All change this week though - am hitting the gym hard 3 times a week and keeping on with the cardio. Managed 20 mins fasted this morning instead of my normal 15 so I was really pleased that I've managed to up it. It was hard though 

Went to the NPA South West Championships yesterday to cheer on Jays friend Richie in the Lightweights. He won his class and after MANY 2nd places you could see how much this win meant to him. There were only two girls competing in the figure class so abit bummed that I didnt get ready for this comp as I already know two of the girls who will be competing in my comp and they have already done a few years competing and are both in really good nick, but hey its extra motivation to get in proper shape!

Going to the comp gave me that little bit of extra motivation to really try my best to get in shape so here goes the next two weeks cycle and then some progress pics!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good training session last night - calves are killing today after the calf raises  Haven't lost anymore strength so that was a bonus but would still like to up the plates on the shoulder press and pull downs - in time I guess! Good ab workout or so I thought, I don't hurt abit today so perhaps need to up the intensity today!

Training again tonight since I missed Saturday so am expecting to hurt tomorrow!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good session again last night - still am not lifting what I was but I haven't dropped anymore in the last two weeks so that is a bonus:

Bench Press combo with chins - 3 sets of 15

25KG on the bench and chins with no weight

Incline Dumbbell press combo with bent over rows - 3 sets of 15

10KG on the press and 20KG on the bent over rows

Press Up combo with Pull downs - 3 sets of 15

Pull downs = 21KG

Leg Curl combo with squats - 3 sets of 15

15KG on the curl which is 6KG lighter than I normally can do. Not too worried though as I don't want to build my quads. Squats I did with the swiss ball and no weights as my back is playing up.

Practised some posing with Jay, it's so hard - keeping tense really does my back in so I hope that if I keep practising it will get abit easier and not hurt my back so much..

Then did a good ab session.

Today didn't get to do my fasted cardio as my son woke up too early so it'll be unfasted later on which is a pain. Also working on my flexibility & routine later now that I think I've found the song..


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Are they you're before shots or did I read that wrong.

If they are then, DAAAAAAAAAAAMMMNN!!

But either way DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMNN!! and the long hair.

(I'm drooling now) 

On a serious not, you have some good definition going on. Didn't spot where you mentioned you're goals though. Must have missed it.

What are they? A little more lean muscle or something else ??? What ever they are stick with it and all the best with them.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks GG - it's nice to know that it is SUPPOSED to hurt! I thought I must be doing it wrong but perhaps I am leaning back abit too much and I've been doing the posing in my trainers so I need to get the heels on  I broke my back when I was 12 so i have two metal pins holding it together, I have to be careful when I train so its hard to distinguish between pain that everyone feels and pain that I am causing to my back - if you know what I mean..

I haven't bought a cossie yet as I am worried I will get one that is too big - how far out from comp do girls usually buy one? It's my boobs that are the problem - I've lost 3 cup sizes already so I'm worried if I lose more then any suit I buy now won't fit 

Hey Wes - thanks for dropping in  Yes they are my before shots - I am training for the NPA trained figure comp. I have no idea what I look like at 3% body fat so it's hard to give any specific goals - I need to build my upper body to match my legs but obviously with dieting it'll be near on impossible to build when losing weight so just going to see what I look like and then work on building the upper body on the off season.

I know a couple of the girls who are competing in my comp, they have done it before and look great so I don't think I will qualify for the Britain Finals but for me this is a personal battle - I just wanna know that I have got what it takes to do this. It's taking all my will power and strength so just getting up there in the qualifiers will be a huge achievement for me


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Another goodish session in the gym last night.

Normal cardio throughout the day and then onto weights at 5pm:

Bench Press with Pushdowns - 3 sets of 15

Bench - 25KG Pushdowns 7KG (wanna try and up the pushdowns to 10KG next time)

Pull downs with bicep curls - 3 sets of 15

Pull - 20KG Curls - 10KG (manage 3 sets of 10 on each arm with the dumbbells)

Shoulder Press with Lat raise (free bar) - 3 sets of 15

Managed to up the shoulder press to 27Kg last night so was pleased with that

Lat raise still using 10Kg - will try and up it next time although still fighting to get to 15 reps so may try and up that next week

Calve raises with Leg curls - 3 sets of 15

Plus practiced some of my routine although despite being a dancer I am struggling for inspiration. Have 3 power moves to put in but unsure how to link them together. I do hip hop/street freestyle dancing which would look silly in a bikini so trying to link the moves and poses together gracefully 

Will be stretching today to try and eek out my flexibility (its been dormant since my son was born!) and will do a monstrous ab session and posing later 

Tweaked the diet slightly too - having 3 whole eggs and 1 white instead of 4 whole for breakfast now plus have lowered the sauce I have on my salad - trying to do it little and often so I can still enjoy my food hehe


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good sessions on Saturday & last night although Jay couldnt come up the gym with me as our babysitter let us down so had to adapt a few of the exercises as he wasnt there to assist.

Weigh in is on Monday although I am 1 week away from the womens time of the month so I have already started to bloat out which is annoying as the measurements on Monday will almost certainly be affected by it but we'll see...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok So have decided to go in for an earlier competition in 3.5 weeks!! Wanted to give myself two chances to make the finals so basically need to kick ass on the diet and training in order to give it my best.

Looking at the show in 3.5 weeks as an experience to get me ready for the show I originally wanted to do in 7 weeks.

Have enlisted the very generous help of Mr PScarb & am currently on day 1 of the new (very much improved) diet and training program, even if it does include over an hour of cardio..hmmmm hehe anyway all going well so far and will post progress pics next Saturday after I've been at it for a good week


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Really good session last night on the new regime - felt like I worked alot harder and man alive are my triseps aching today! The additional evening cardio left me feeling alittle tired this morning but although I got up 20mins late I still got my 40 mins fasted in 

Legs today which will be fun! Have been practising my posing and I think I am improving each time although I have not even started the free routine yet. Got my song but just having a total mental block when it comes to doing the routine! You wouldn't think I used to be a professional dancer!! It's hard to dance street in a bikini without looking like a bit of a tit though!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear its going so well GG, sounds like you have some good guys behind you - Good luck for your comp, I'll try and make it down although I know we have a busy week that week as we are off on honeymoon so if I dont make it I'll look out for the after pics etc 

Diet and training still on track - got shoulders and tris tonight which I'm looking forward to..

Diet is good, feeling alittle lethargic but I've had a busy few days so have made a mental note to evolve into a hermit over the next 2 weeks and not go out unless I have too, so as to conserve energy 

Met the lovely PScarb last night too to go through some posing & for him to see how I look so far - thanks for that Paul, was great to meet you and have a good chat about the world of bodybuilding  got some posing practice tonight so going to see if I can remember everything I was taught last night!

Although someone (not mentioning any names..... Paul lol) has upp'ed my cardio sessions to 45 mins fasted and 45 mins after my last meal - man alive I think he might actually be trying to do me in  Going to need to find some interesting DVDs to keep me amused whilst I battle it out on the bike....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carly it was great to meet you and your boys last night, as i said you have a great physique for this sport a few tweaks and we could qualify at this early comp which would be a bonus at the very least you will get some stage time in for the main comp.....

keep practicing the poses we went through as holding yourself onstage is so important....

i will let you know when i am next at castles probably be the week of the show.....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Paul - yeah let me know when you will be at Castles, I'll get a sitter for the boy and then Jay and I can come down and train, I should be light on my feet if its the week before the show haha

Got some dandelion root, it says take 1 twice a day on the bottle so thats what I'm doing so far.. plus the additional cardio is killing me! haha cheers for that 

Will be emailing you the weigh in results and shots tmr - hopefully you'll be able to see some lats on the lat spread now...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Janet! It's lovely to have so much support - makes me want to do well so I can come on here and tell you guys all about it!

My show is 2 weeks on Sunday and I know Paul is changing the diet on Saturday so I think its about to get ALOT tougher! Having a 2 year old who has an abundance of energy doesnt help either 

On the plus side I think my posing has much improved esp my lat spread, I couldn't even do it before Weds whereas now I think I've got it (well I saw my lats for the 1st time on weds night!) just got to kick a*se on the cardio and in the gym..

Power walking up and down a mountain sounds MUCH better than sitting on a bike! Esp as my bike is in my room so I only have tv for amusement 

Good luck with your comp - I'm rooting for you..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Gainer!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so this weekend the diet has been tweaked - 30g or so of carbs have been dropped so expecting to feel it this week esp with the current cardio regime.. Woke up on the wrong side of bed yesterday so was in a totally foul mood all day and my son just so happened to have one of his more mischevious days, he then broke the only mirror we have that I practice posing in which led to time in his 'sin bin'  Luckily the hubby went and got his old mirror from his dads house so I still managed to put together some sort of free routine - just need to practice it now but dont have a lot of space which is a bugg£r...

Today I still have remnants of my foul mood from yesterday but the sun is shining so hopefully its strong enough to melt my devils glare 

Lets hope this next two weeks goes quickly! Although odds on it wont!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Feeling pretty crap today - woken up on the wrong side of bed... again 

Had a pretty good chest & Bi's workout last night, feeling it today although think I needed to up the weight on the hammer curls which I will do next time..

Got some posing practice in and looked abit more improved then did a run through of my free routine and all in all it SUCKS! It doesnt flow and looks awkward and as an exdancer this is not acceptable lol Jay has hired the dance studio at fitness first on Thursday so that we can go through it as we dont really have the space at home - we do in the living room but its wooden floor so hurts when I hit the deck 

I also find it hard to get the pose right when I'm timing myself to the music - think I just need to take a massive chill pill..

Got my posing suit today and although it is lovely - the bra top is abit too big & I'm still two weeks out so not really sure what to do about that. Trying it on tonight and going to show Jay see what he thinks


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Feeling pretty crap today - woken up on the wrong side of bed... again
> 
> Had a pretty good chest & Bi's workout last night, feeling it today although think I needed to up the weight on the hammer curls which I will do next time..
> 
> ...


I think you need to get some of the show guys and girls in here to give you a bit of a lift Charlie - I think they have all been through it - feeling naff and doubting yourself all the time

- probably means that you are right on track. I bet Jay will put it all in perspective for you on Thursday when you have the space and time [without little one distracting you] to go through it all ...do you have any women who could critique your routine ?

Go get 'em tiger - I am sure it's a fantastic routine - you have a slight edge being an ex dancer and gymnast as well - hope your back holds out

Shame about the bikini top - those boys aren't behaving are they ?

:thumb: :thumb : xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks ladies, its constant doubting at the moment - just don't feel like I look good enough to compete but I know Jay wouldn't let me get up there if I wasnt ready..

I'm a perfectionist so even though the suit isnt perfect it still fits ( I think ) hopefully Jay will look at it later and it'll be fine - I did try it on at 8:30am when my mood was at its worst 

1 of my dancer ladies is hopefully going to have a look at my routine see if she can help but its hard as the posing doesn't fit naturally with a dance routine and vice versa so its trying to make it look as seamless as poss whereas at the moment mine is abit awkward.

Posing is actually ok but my back struggles massively esp on the Lat spread and Abs and thighs - I think Jay may actually have to come onstage and help me off haha

My bl**dy boys never behave, they are being right pains in the a$$ since shrinking, they are prob small enough now that I should've gone for a triangle bikini instead of a cup one but I thought they might hold out... I'm sure its nothing that abit of t*t tape can't sort 

Definitely know how you feel GG but then I tell people what I think when I am normal so God knows how everyone is putting up with me at the moment lol

Can't wait to see how you look on your contest - I'll be thinking of you on the 23rd, are you nervous yet??


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice GG - the nerves haven't set in yet and they won't until I start getting tanned up  I've already got some loose dark clothing to wear on the day and I haven't 100% decided on my music yet but will be taking two copies as thats a good move!! My routine still needs some work but hoping Thursday night will be good for sorting that out..

I really hope everything goes well for you on your comp - you really do deserve the best but as soon as you step on that stage you are a winner 

Jay and I are staying at a Premier Inn the night before and I'm really looking forward to asking them for scrambled eggs made with 2 whole eggs, 2 whites and lots of green veg hehe

Have a safe flight! Oh and make sure you enjoy our rain now - there is plenty of it!

Had a good back session tonight - still feeling really moody but tried the posing suit on again and if I pull the straps really tight round my neck it fits better so I may have neck ache but at least I will look good!

Roll on tmr heres hoping for a better day...


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> Thanks for the advice GG - the nerves haven't set in yet and they won't until I start getting tanned up  I've already got some loose dark clothing to wear on the day and I haven't 100% decided on my music yet but will be taking two copies as thats a good move!! My routine still needs some work but hoping Thursday night will be good for sorting that out..
> 
> I really hope everything goes well for you on your comp - you really do deserve the best but as soon as you step on that stage you are a winner
> 
> ...


snap outa the mood :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

what dates your comp? and where is it?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh God the fat cake eating kid is back...... 

Comp is on 16th August in Rugby - my mood has improved to be fair but that was prob down to the killer back session I did I'm just really hoping it's gone by tmr, I hate being moody  You been up the gym yet?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> Oh God the fat cake eating kid is back......
> 
> Comp is on 16th August in Rugby - my mood has improved to be fair but that was prob down to the killer back session I did I'm just really hoping it's gone by tmr, I hate being moody  You been up the gym yet?


this time i'll let your harsh comments go, i'll blame it on the diet :thumbup1:

do you train alone ? I've been gym yeh, nice chest session! :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hehe yes blame it on the diet, I seem to be some sort of devil woman today 

I train with my husband - he's competed before so he knows how I'm feeling plus he doesn't take my sh*t up the gym and makes me work hard..


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

ahhh so no slacking for you then. Just the way it should be!!!!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah no slacking but I don't do slacking anyway - thats for losers who don't really want to achieve their goal - even though this 1st comp is just a practice run and I won't be in perfect shape I still want to be the best I can be in the time frame that I have....

Right I'm off to hit the cardio - 45 mins before reaching for my pillow - JOY!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are havingt a tough time with it - does seem like you have a great support system though which I should imagine is priceless!

I sometimes have a gander at www.figureathlete.com which has a lot of female competitors and I'm sure some of them have padded their tops out with well stuck down chicken fillets, it's not ideal but sometimes it's the illusion that counts.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks WA - I'm going to get some t*t tape at the weekend I think that should do it to be honest - yesterday was just a bad day..

Today though yippee the mood has improved! Tiredness is worse but feck it I am smiling so it's not all bad! Although it's really muggy outside and there are loads of those flying ants or thunder bugs everywhere - very annoying!!

Day off training today which is sweeeeet - did the morning fasted cardio and added abit more water to my oats this morning just to try and make them last longer 

Been to sainsburys to get my green veg and in a mo off to my nans for the weekly visit - she normally makes my sister and me chicken sandwiches and has the chocolate eclairs out but I've got my chicken and almonds with me today so no doubt there will be some smart a$$ remarks about that and no doubt the chocolate eclairs will be put right under my nose - good job the mood is strong today as I WILL NOT LET IT GET TO ME 

11 days to go till dream tan time - bring it on!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm nervous for you chick - stop with the count down - cant believe I am going to be away - would have been lovely to come and see you compete - I cheer very loudly pmsl xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hehe don't worry if I qualify for the finals you can come and cheer me then  They are held in Leamington Spa which isn't too far from you.. is it?

I can't believe its only 11 days - scary stuff, hoping I'll feel better after the routine is perfected tmr night as thats the only thing thats worrying me now - I dont want to look all rigid on stage - I want to flow...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Hehe don't worry if I qualify for the finals you can come and cheer me then  They are held in Leamington Spa which isn't too far from you.. is it?
> 
> I can't believe its only 11 days - scary stuff, hoping I'll feel better after the routine is perfected tmr night as thats the only thing thats worrying me now - I dont want to look all rigid on stage - I want to flow...


I am sure you are fookin fantastic - I have a feeling about you :thumb: I think you are gonna do really well charl honest :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Will def go to Leamington if you qualify - just a short hop down the motorway - would be good to meet in person - well you are my stalker after all !

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is true! Although I don't know if by being your stalker we can actually meet in person - shouldn't I hide behind doorways and bus stops and try and catch sneaky glances? 

Thanks for all your support though hun - it's been great talking to like minded women and just being able to moan without getting flamed all the time haha


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so literally had to drag my a$$ out of bed and onto the bike this morning - our room was 24 degrees so was really hard pushing 45 mins out on the bike - I felt hotter than if on holiday grrr fecking british muggy weather grrr!

Still in a good mood although proper tired today - bought sainsburys runner beans yesterday instead of tesco and man alive they are so much tastier - literally having chicken and runner beans all day today hehe

Ordered some tape for my posing suit so hopefully that will be here by the weekend so I can test out the routine and make sure my bad boys don't make an unannounced appearance on the day.

Training shoulders and tris tonight and then off to Fitness First to give the routine some proper attention.

Found out that there has so far been EIGHT entries for the trained figure next Sunday - all the shows I've been to have had between 2 and 5 girls so it knocked me off my stride abit - I know I am meant to be looking at this show as practice for the Sept 13th show but part of me really wants to qualify so I can enjoy my holiday - I guess the fact that there are 7 girls standing in my way now made me question myself abit more again. It did give me more motivation to get the posing spot on though so it can only be a good thing!

Oh yeah and had my first pre show nightmare last night haha! I dreamt that Jay forgot something and had to drive home to get it but by doing that it meant he was going to miss my appearance on stage and meant he couldnt help me get ready so I only had one coat of dream tan on and then I had to put my posing suit on in the audience and couldnt find my shoes and Debra from the Apprentice was there - very strange!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Struggled with the cardio again this morning - man alive what is up with me at the moment, soooo tired!! Trained shoulders and tris last night, was a good session although did find it abit hard as am suffering abit from fatigue - nothing major but could tell the difference last night. Plus the house was roasting last night so cardio was a killer!

Popped down to the local fitness first to give my routine a run through with Jay - he video'd it which was great as when I watched it back I was going through it far too quickly so have got to remember on the day to slow it down abit... was slightly off putting as the room has massive windows so all the dudes in the gym could see me practicing my posing and they all seemed to strategically place themselves so they could still train but also get in a sneaky glance 

Jay hadn't seen my routine before last night and he said he was really impressed so I just HOPE I can nail it on the day as I need to keep my balance..

9 days to go! Got my weigh in and pics to do tmr ready to send to Pscarb so looking forward to seeing what changes he has got planned for the last week. Don't think I've lost any weight again this week though.. but Jay said everything looks spot on so fingers crossed I can get rid of the water retention and then my abs should come through..

Tmr is the final week - bring it on!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Struggled with the cardio again this morning - man alive what is up with me at the moment, soooo tired!! Trained shoulders and tris last night, was a good session although did find it abit hard as am suffering abit from fatigue - nothing major but could tell the difference last night. Plus the house was roasting last night so cardio was a killer!
> 
> Popped down to the local fitness first to give my routine a run through with Jay - he video'd it which was great as when I watched it back I was going through it far too quickly so have got to remember on the day to slow it down abit... was slightly off putting as the room has massive windows so all the dudes in the gym could see me practicing my posing and they all seemed to strategically place themselves so they could still train but also get in a sneaky glance
> 
> ...


you gonna post your vid babe?? might be good to get some added extra tips from the girls or even guys that have competed before! xx (plus i just really wanna see hehehehe)

Hows your bikini fitting now?? ok?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to try and put it on the computer when my little one goes to bed, not sure it will work as my computer is really dated but I'll give it a go 

Bikini top is fitting ok now, my t*t tape arrived this morning so I'm going to fasten it and see how it looks - although now I'm looking at the bottoms and they are very small around the lady bits (i.e shaven haven definitely required!) Jay thinks they are cut abit too low but I'm going to try the routine out wearing the suit later and see if it reveals alittle too much as I may have to change the routine if it does - will prob need to use the t*t tape on the bottoms as well!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> I'm going to try and put it on the computer when my little one goes to bed, not sure it will work as my computer is really dated but I'll give it a go
> 
> Bikini top is fitting ok now, my t*t tape arrived this morning so I'm going to fasten it and see how it looks - although now I'm looking at the bottoms and they are very small around the lady bits (i.e shaven haven definitely required!) Jay thinks they are cut abit too low but I'm going to try the routine out wearing the suit later and see if it reveals alittle too much as I may have to change the routine if it does - will prob need to use the t*t tape on the bottoms as well!


hehehehehe yea you dont wanna show the judges more than they are looking to see!!

where did you get your bikini from babe?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dannie from Diva Figure - she's an absolute sweetheart, sooo helpful.. although I've had to just buy one for the compulsorys I couldnt afford to buy a **bling** one for the free round 

Definitely don't want to showing myself up - 1st it was the boob area now the ladygate, lets hope the t*t tape works!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pmsl ladygate !

OMG I suggest perhaps just PMing video to certain individuals until after the show charl ....dont want everyone to see it do you ? tis your special routine babe - keep it a secret 

[but of course myself and Miss BC deserve to see it :thumb: :lol: ]

Glad it went well - told you it would - I reckon you are going places ...

Cossie will be fine on the day - use the tit tape down there as well if needed :thumb:

Of course the men would be watching - I cannot blame them - you're a honey :beer: I would be worried if they weren't

:rockon:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeh Jay told me not to post it if I get it on the computer but of course I will PM to certain individuals  I'm going to have a go at loading it in an hour or so so fingers crossed it will work....

Thanks hun, I'm so nervous and sooo soooo critical of myself, there are 8 ladies competing in this comp and that is alot but I just wanna do the best I can do and to be honest my back PEES me off - it aches like a bugger today esp as I practiced the posing alot last night so I just really hope it holds out on the day...

*'you're a honey'* Uh Oh are you in danger of wanting to stalk me now Miss Jem? hehe


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> [but of course myself and Miss BC deserve to see it :thumb: :lol: ]


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Woke up with a headache and felt really tired today, the cardio seems to be much harder to complete than it was a week or so ago :cursing: Anyway 1 week to go eeek!

Good legs session last night but again found it much harder to complete, am determined not to drop the weight but I may have to in this final week..

One progress shot for you although I had to take it using my self timer as Jay was at work so didn't give me a lot of time to get into the pose properly..

Tried the tit tape I got and it is sh*te - might as well be cellotape so now have to go to Guildford and see if I can get something stronger or my boys will be making an appearance on stage which would be mortifying!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

looking good babe  i saw some stuff in boots yesterday didnt look at it just saw!! also sitck hairspray on your bum to keep the bottom in place!

worst comes to worst get some industrial double sided tape hahaha x


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Woke up with a headache and felt really tired today, the cardio seems to be much harder to complete than it was a week or so ago :cursing: Anyway 1 week to go eeek!
> 
> Good legs session last night but again found it much harder to complete, am determined not to drop the weight but I may have to in this final week..
> 
> ...


Buy some Bikini Bite http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/pt/bite.html

Can also buy it from ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pro-Tan-Bikini-Bite-No-Slip-Suit-Fastener-3-fl-oz-NEW_W0QQitemZ120428784409QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSkin_Care_test?hash=item1c0a1d6b19&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

UK site too http://discountfitnessstore.co.uk/item.php?code=0732907101237&id=Bikini_Bite


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> 9 days to go! Got my weigh in and pics to do tmr ready to send to Pscarb so looking forward to seeing what changes he has got planned for the last week.


you won't be when you open your email.... 

ok so just caught up with your log and your head has seriously gone....Jay is a good guy and knows his stuff i am with him you look fine what you have to remember you actually was dieting for a show 4 weeks after this one to be fair the only thing i see lacking that will come is a little hardness...

you are leaner round the waist and legs, your calf's look much better (i have more pics than whats posted on here) as you open the diet for the next 6 days you will surely curse me 

i will see you on Wednesday at Castles so best be in a good mood girl


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers Linny - great idea!! Miss BC - got some t*t tape from House of Fraser, its much better stuff although it was £6!! So added to the £4 I spent on the rubbish from ebay I've just paid a tenner for tape  I guess it's worth it to keep the boys in place..

As for you Mr P I am NOT happy about NO oats lol gutted!! Seems like you are revelling in my misery 

Jay keeps reminding me that this wasn't my original show and that I look great, I think I will feel better once I've got all the dream tan on etc

I may have cursed you a few times when I opened the email (only a few though  ) Jay laughed his ar$e off and said 'rather you than me' so I can only assume that I have now entered HARDCORE diet territory 

Don't worry I will be in a fantastic mood on Weds..... here's hoping!

So this weekend was nice and chilled, enjoyed my rest days (although not sure you can call them rest days with 1.5hours of cardio a day..). Didn't see alot of Jay as he was working so am really looking forward to this weekend together. Had my final bowl of oats on Saturday and if I'd have known it was my last I would've savoured them sooo much more 

Opened the diet from Paul on Saturday which was followed by much laughter from Jay (don't worry I will be getting my own back when he competes next) following this I ordered the weeks shopping so I am all ready to go for the final push.

Did not enjoy my breakfast on Sunday, struggled to eat all the eggs but did it and today was much easier. Enjoyed eating fish yesterday, mainly because it stunk the kitchen out and Jay hates fish so that made me chuckle.. cardio wasn't as hard this morning which was a welcome relief - think my mind has accepted that there are only 6 days to go so is in the zone.

This week wanna practice the posing every night and get the routine in the bag. Bought my make up for the show and tried it on last night so at least I know thats sorted. Now got to work out what to do with my hair - it's soooo long I think my only option is to have it up as otherwise it's going to get on my nerves..

Anyway here's to the next 6 days!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yesterday was a pretty rubbish day. Woke up in a good mood and did my cardio, had breakie then got on with household chores & cooked Jays lunch for the next day.

By 11am felt really tired and abit hungry so was looking forward to meal 3 but after eating I felt really sick  Knew there were some hunger pangs in there so by meal 4 thought I'd feel better but after eating I again felt sick - the feeling lasted about an hour so I wasn't feeling like going up the gym but got up there and did a chest and bis session.

It was abit harder than usual but I know I'm weak from the diet so didn't let it get to me too much, felt good when I finished and did the protein shake and PB. Just generally felt abit rubbish for the 2nd half of the day so hoping today is better..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how does the cardio feel?

you are going to be drained, is the feeling sick from the cod still?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardio is tough but manageable, I have to stop for a few seconds at times but I get through the 45mins, to be honest I'm probably not pushing myself enough on the bike. I did this morning though but last nights cardio was prob abit slow.

Not sure if it is the cod or not, I am going to have it again today and see how I feel. I've got a freezer full of it now so hopefully I was just having an off day yesterday but if I still feel ill today I will buy some haddock - Brandon liked the cod yesterday so I can always cook it for him instead..


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Not posted in here before, good luck with the prep and hope you place well in your comp. Looking great in your pic! Does your husband compete?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers Mak  Yeah my husband has competed before, not for a couple of years as we had a little boy but he is planning on competing next year if he can make the right gains..

Ok keep forgetting to post up my workouts so:

Monday was Chest and Bi's:

Jay was running late from work so started on biceps first:

3 sets of 12 reps - barbell curls 10KG

4 sets of 12 reps - hammer curls 10KG (5kg each arm)

3 sets of 12 reps - bench press (free bar) 25KG

4 sets of 12 reps - Incline fly 10KG (5kg each arm)

3 sets of 12 reps - Incline press up (think thats what they are called? Well I had my feet on the bench and hands on the floor)

Last night did Back and calves - Jay had to make an impromptu visit to Sainsburys so started on the calves so he was back ready to assist if I needed on the back.

5 sets 15 reps standing calve raises

4 sets of 12 reps - wide grip pull downs 15KG

3 sets of 12 reps - wide grip pull downs again (although this time I was leaning right back on the chair - no idea what its called) 15KG

3 sets of 12 reps - Low pulley Rows 20KG

Evening cardio was good, Ugly Betty kept me company - kept the rpm above 90 which I have to admit I haven't done on some of the sessions recently.

Today - again good cardio session although felt rough as a bag of spanners when I got off the bike. I have a headache and feel just generally crap. Had my breakfast but didn't feel any better, think I am just really tired. Taking Brandon over to my nans today (even though I don't really feel like going) as my younger cousins are over there and they love playing with him.

Then tonight off to Castles to meet up with Pscarb for the last time before the comp so hoping to feel better later as got to get my posing spot on tonight or I feel he might crack me with the cane  Not sure if there will be any diet tweaks - depends how he thinks I look.

Roll on Sunday....


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

close now hun nearly ther!!

whats the name of the show might see if any the lads are coming down.

Looking fantastic by the way! good luck with it!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Dave - it's the NPA Heart of England Championships at the Benn Hall in Rugby. Got my first set of nerves this morning when I realised that I actually have to get on stage


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

You'll do fine hun !! you'll kill it!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks dude - just got this recurring nightmare that I'll pass out on stage coz I'm so hungry! haha will be getting lots of pics so don't worry about that


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice journal charlie, nice progress and good luck with the show,

u will be fine onstage just dont think to much about it


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Bravo and Gainer (nice work on the legs btw!) this week has been abit tough from feeling sick to feeling abit wiped out but not so much that I can't cope so I will be soldiering on until the end!

Rest day today and I am soooo glad, everything aches right now!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carly came and saw me tonight at castles and she is much improved waist tighter, overall muscle tone improved plus an excellent pair of legs......

as i said to Carly tonight and will continue to drum it home this show is 4 weeks earlier than her planned show yet i still feel she is good enough to give anyone a good fight....

well done Carly just a few days left just a few days before you can have some sausage.....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> well done Carly just a few days left just a few days before you can have some sausage.....


PMSL Was it that obvious that I like abit of sausage?! :lol:

Went up to castles with Jay last night to see Paul, was a really good boost as I have been feeling abit low so was boosted when Paul said he was happy with the progress.. Got some more good tips on posing and a secret move for the abs and thighs shot :thumb: To be honest I am so grateful for the help that Paul has given me, I wouldn't be in anywhere near as good shape as I am if it hadn't been for his help. The support I've gotten from Paul and Jay has been incredible and I am really looking forward to the competition on Sunday now..

The posing suit still doesn't fit properly which is now on my mind more than anything else although I think if Jay pulls me in tight enough and I use ALOT of the tit tape it could work - we're going to test it out tonight as I wanna smash the free routine..

Shoulders and tris tonight although am going to have to try not to push too hard as 'low intensity' is the order from above 

Two more sessions of cardio left which I am really happy about! Am looking forward to having a mini lay in on Saturday - hopefully my gorgeous son won't get up at the crack of dawn just because he knows mummy is laying in....

Feeling pretty good on the diet to be honest, am abit lacking in energy but apart from going to my nans yesterday I am not going anywhere today or tmr just so I can try and conserve as much energy as poss.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah the opposite, its too big on the bust but I think if Jay helps me get into it and pulls it tight I shouldn't flash anyone 

Be great to meet ya if you can make it dude, any support is mucho welcome!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I practice posing every day - the compulsory posing is fine but in the free routine I jump about abit so wanna make sure I stay in 

Show starts at 2pm and figure classes are usually 3rd or 4th in line so I'd imagine I'll be on after 3pm - won't know till the day though... Pom Poms - am lovin this!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Good luck hun, you have a fantastic shape!!! xxxx Oh and great name too ;-) hehehe xxx


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Should be coming down to show support aslong as nothing comes up.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Carly! We do have a great name don't we  You're competing this year aren't you?

Be great to meet you Dave - anyone that wants to come and scream my name like some frenzied boyband follower is most definitely fine by me  Lets hope nothing comes up like you having to get your nails done or wash your hair.... hehe


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

By come up i mean with work. should be there to behonest. trying to get 5 of us down, gunna wear pink and paint C A R L Y on our stomachs!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Good work chick.... stick in its all worth it :thumbup1:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

DaveI said:


> By come up i mean with work. should be there to behonest. trying to get 5 of us down, gunna wear pink and paint C A R L Y on our stomachs!


Haha now this I want to see!!

Hey GG - well done on the diet and training, ten days to go - you can do it, I am thinking of you all the way.. just quickly popping into the journal tonight as I've got to go and bath my son, will post more detailed thankyous in abit xxx


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey good luck you can do it! Your doing a fine job! Thinking of you on Saturday go get em girly.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good work chick.... stick in its all worth it :thumbup1:


Cheers Chic


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Bets, the competition is on Sunday but I have so much to arrange tmr with my son etc so think I will be dashing about abit!

Ok so last night trained shoulders and tris, was a pretty good session considering I'm pretty tired:

Side raises with 2.5KG (5KG in total) dumbells (That seems really really light but can't manage much more at the mo)

3 sets of 12 reps

Front raises with 2.5KG dumbells

3 sets of 12 reps

Shoulder press

3 sets of 12 reps at 28KG

Wide grip pushdown

3 sets of 12 reps at 10KG

Dips

3 sets of 12 reps

Close grip pushdowns

3 sets of 12 reps at 10KG again

Didn't push it too hard but felt like I worked the muscles 

Got my son in bed and then Jay helped me get into the suit - it felt MUCH better once he had fastened it tightly, was abit too tight round my neck but I can amend that, with the tape in place there should be no flashes on the day so I am much more confident now. I've always put the suit on myself so haven't been able to fasten it as tightly as Jay did so no wonder I've been worried about falling out.

Went through the routine in my suit, was alittle uncomfortable in stages but nothing that should put me off my game on the day - as long as the suit doesn't snap then I should be all good.

Evening cardio however was a complete disaster! It was my 2nd to last session on the bike so was looking forward to just powering out a good 45 mins but I had a really bad stomach cramp, felt sick and so had to stop for a few seconds every couple of mins - it gave me the right a$$ I managed to get through the 45 mins but not sure how much fat burning went on - the calorie counter was 60 cals off what I can normally pull off as my rpm was much lower but as Jay said at least I did it..

This mornings session of cardio was much better, powered through the 45 mins at 90-95rpm the whole way through - complete contrast to last night. I did wake up 45 mins late as my alarm didnt go off though so was worried my boy would wake up right in the middle but he didnt so that was handy - plus that was my last session of cardio until after the comp WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!

Feel pretty good today so far, have written lists for me to sort out tmr so we don't forget anything and my new blackberry should be arriving today so going to try and relax as much as possible!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Haven't stopped by before, just had a brief read! You've got a fab shape sweetie, reckon you'll do well on stage!

Good luck!!!!!!

Kate x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Kate! Love the avi!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

All the best Charlie for Sunday.

GO get em


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

relax now Carly call me tomorrow


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good work chick.... stick in its all worth it :thumbup1:





Pscarb said:


> relax now Carly call me tomorrow


Will do Boss  Are you emailing me the diet changes tonight?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Careful.. you might wear your keyboard out typing that much....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Good luck for Sunday! :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers Elf - Looking good in the avi!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

All the best flower :thumb: x


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey sweetie, just caught up with this journal... looking great, all the best for your comp!  xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Am abit nervous now! Have alot to do today so won't be on here after this post so thanks for all the msgs of support - will update my journal on Monday with all the news from the show!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well what a weekend!

Travelled up to Rugby on Saturday with Jay after dropping our little man off at his nannys.

Journey wasn't too bad, 2 hours with one stop and I didn't have to drive for a change 

Got there about 7pm and cracked straight on with the first layer of tan, then went to a restaurant so that I could annoy all the waiters and chefs with my 'particular' order  Got some very funny looks regarding the tan face which Jay and my brothers found highly amusing.. 1st attempt and the restaurant got my order wrong so the guys had almost finished eating by the time my dinner arrived but since there wasn't much on it we all finished eating at the same time.

Then the lads had a few bevvies and then back to the hotel for tan layer number 2 then sleep!

Woke up at 7 and got tan layer number 3 on then headed off for breakfast. A fellow competitor was in the breakie room which unnerved me abit as she had a vest top on and looked bigger than me hehe (which isn't hard considering how small I am haha). Then got back to the room and sorted out my face and hair then headed off to the venue..

Checked in at 12:30 and then had a lot of waiting around till the show started at 2pm.

There were NINE girls in the figure class, 6 of whom were first timers. 1 of the girls I clicked with straight away, her boyfriend also competes so he got on great with Jay, we swapped numbers and I'm looking forward to keeping in touch with her.

Then down to business - totally sh*tting myself I lined up and walked on stage - the lights were bright so the majority of the crowd were just blurred faces but I could see Jay which was really helpful. As the class was so big we did about 6 lots of compulsory poses plus call outs - I was sweating so much and desperately needed even the smallest sip of water. I got 2 call outs on the 1st set of compulsorys. We were split into two groups so even when stood at the back of the stage I kept the front stance and I was aching like a bugg£r.

The physique girls then did their free routines and then we all came back to do ours. I was most nervous about this as I really wanted to win best presentation. Apart from a few wobbles here and there though I nailed it. I was really pleased with my performance 

I watched all the other girls and then we got called back on for most compulsorys and more comparisons before each in turn being called to the front of the stage for 2 poses of our choice then back in line for the results.

I was much more relaxed at this stage and my posing was (according to Jay) much better, he said I looked alot tighter.

Anyway results were BEST PRESENTATION - ME! YIPPEE!! Was so chuffed about that I couldn't help shout 'YES!' Jay and my brothers were busy man hugging at this stage..

Then onto the 6 who placed.. The judges also decided that the top 4 girls would be awarded an invite to the British Finals.. (Usually it is top two who qualify and then the 3rd can get asked)

4th place - ME! Could not believe it, I seriously thought I wouldnt place and was just chuffed to get the best presentation but I placed AND got an invite to the Britains - was so so pleased!

Called Paul on my way home and I he was really pleased but got straight down to business on an action plan for the finals haha so I'm enjoying 2 days of eating what I want and then tmr its back on it. Last night Jay and I had a chinese and I swear to God it was like eating a piece of heaven 

Got my chocolate fudge brownie ice cream for tonight and then back to reality 

Have attached some pics  WHOOP WHOOP BRING ON OCT!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Well done!!!

You do not know how many times I have checked UKM for your updates!

It looks like you had an awesome stage presence, am glad you won best presentation! Am guessing you found a way to keep all of you modesties underwraps and had no costume mishaps!

Pleased as punch for you, great result on your first time out! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Charlie well done hun you should be very proud, you look fanstastic and well done!!! Have been checking all weekend to see how you did hun!!

I have decided not to do Plymouth but do the NABBA West next April.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Ace Carly, well chuffed for you.

Read Pauls post earlier but still read this too. Looked ace on stage!

Good luck for the finals. Ill defo be at that for support.

bet your glad you can eat what you want today!haha


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Carly - Well done hunni!!! You looked fab in all those pictures  and great result! Roll on the finals!!

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good for you Betty! Definitely do it - it is the best experience and makes all the training worthwhile - you will look awesome!

Thanks for all your comments, I had the best time and yes I managed to keep the boys under wraps although need to invest in a smaller cossie up top as lost abit more boob


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you did not tell all the members how you show your abs off in the abs and thighs pose....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice one on the placing Carly you look awesome in the pics! :thumbup1:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you did not tell all the members how you show your abs off in the abs and thighs pose....


This is true.... well all I will say is it had something to do with a comment about sausages and a fair amount of laughter.. enough said :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

:thumb :well done huni you look stunning :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I saw some pics of the show on PRL's Facebook page, and I thought that was you. Well done you did awesome!

Enjoy your honeymoon!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I saw some pics of the show on PRL's Facebook page, and I thought that was you. Well done you did awesome!
> 
> Enjoy your honeymoon!


Who's PRL? I wanna check this out! haha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pete Lawson, he posts under PRL on here.....ok guy not a very good bodybuilder but he tries  :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha I bet he'll love you for that


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Look great charlie.. well done on your placing.. now go enjoy the time off


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers Goose! Thought you'd forgotten me


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha I bet he'll love you for that


Haha Pete is well know around the shows really nice lad, add him on FB I'll sure he wont mind


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well done Charlie....you look STUNNING...what a pretty thing you are! x


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Cheers Goose! Thought you'd forgotten me


Ha dont be silly! Just had a lot on my mind the last few weeks.. not really been myself nor got the time to get on here.

So whats next on the cards?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Elf - I hear you killed Robster in the gym the other day  He is abit of a girl though :whistling:

Got the finals in Oct Goose so no rest for the wicked, am back on the diet today after enjoying a post show Chinese and had chicken and mash with gravy last night - was bl**dy lovely! My back is still pretty sore today so couldn't hit the bike this morning and will have to give training a miss tonight but will be back to normal tmr - just need to give my back another day to settle.. pain in the a$$ though to be honest.

After the finals I'll be looking at putting on abit of size in the off season, I don't want to get too big but I need a bit more muscle development if I really want to make an impact in this game so will hopefully be able to do this without my back causing me any trouble. I'm pretty sick of always having to quit a sport because of back trouble so I'm very lucky to have Paul on board as he knows what he's talking about when it comes to training around a bad back.

Feel abit crap about having to miss the cardio and training today so am going to try and get through the day without thinking about anything competition like and then get cracking tmr. I've also realised that much as I want to enjoy my honeymoon I don't want to waste the week by eating crap etc so I will be being fairly strict with myself on holiday. Our hotel has a gym and Jay has already said we can stick to my training program whilst out there - this will make me feel better about coming back and only having 7 weeks till the final.

Need to reign it in by about 5-10% so I'm hoping to look as good as I can when I step on the stage in Oct. Then next year it's time for more hard work


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Robster is a brave lad lol. Looks like he is joining the girl today too ;0)


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks GG! I will be checking for updates on here so make sure you let us know how you get on! Hope you have a fantastic time, I know I did!

Cracked on with the cardio this morning - felt much better today - had abit of an off day yesterday but am well and truly back on it today! Chest and Bis tonight - had to move the routine around abit as Monday was a rest day and Jay worked last night so couldn't get up the gym - its on tonight though


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Had a pretty good session in the gym last night:

Chest and Bis

Chest Press - 3 sets of 12 reps at 27KG

Incline Fly - 3 sets of 12 reps at 5KG

3 sets of 10 press ups

Barbell curl - 3 sets of 12 reps at 10KG

Hammer curls - 3 sets of 12 reps at 5KG

At this point the neighbour started a bonfire in his garden and I was well and truly smoked out of our garage - wasn't happy as I stunk of bonfire - Jay thought I'd been having a cigarette up there haha

Done 45 mins cardio this morning although it was alot harder than yesterday. I find the cardio harder on my back than the weights..

1 week today till honeymoon time - I'm totally not in the zone with training at all. I'm eating right and doing the training but not enjoying it at all, I think it's because I know there is literally a week left till we go away and then I've got a whole week off. Hopefully I'll come back and be totally in the zone for the final 7 weeks....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> Our hotel has a gym and Jay has already said we can stick to my training program whilst out there


plus all the extra cardio Jay will have you doing


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> plus all the extra cardio Jay will have you doing


Lol no let up for you then hun!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> plus all the extra cardio Jay will have you doing


I have absolutely no idea what you are referring to Mr S :whistling:

Ok so overslept this morning - went over to my sisters last night as she is in the early stages of pregnancy and her mister goes to darts on a thursday so wanted to give her a bit of company - we watched Sex and the City movie and she ate a burger king and ice cream in front of me :cursing: anyway I didn't get back till late so my head hit the pillow at midnight..

My son normally wakes me up but he overslept too so rolled out of bed at 8:30am!! This meant I missed my morning cardio so will have to do some evening cardio to make up for it - I feel crap just from missing it esp as the diet hasnt been bang on this week due to a few appts etc

Did shoulders and tris last night - pretty good session until the bl**dy neighbour started up his bonfire again - I got the ar$e and went round there asking if he was trying to smoke me out... 

Side Raises - 3 sets of 12 - 6KG

Front raises - 3 sets of 12 - 6KG on the first set then had to drop it to 5KG

Shoulder Press - 3 sets of 12 - 27KG

Wide grip pushdowns - 3 sets of 12 - 10KG

Dips - 3 sets of 12

Close grip pushdowns - 3 sets of 12 - 10KG

Really felt it afterwards (I know they are tiny weights but hey I'm only small!) - did 5 mins warm up on the bike and then 5 mins warm down..

Felt pretty good when I left although I think the cardio is causing my back pain which is abit annoying as cycling is the only cardio I like doing really. I wear my corset on the bike but I think the positioning on the bike is causing all the stress on my hips and lower back so will have to keep an eye on it.

Legs tonight - my favourite


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok did legs last night, I actually stumbled out the gym where my legs were so jellified then proceeded to feel sick for about an hour afterwards  sign of a good workout hehe

Leg Extensions - 7 sets of 12 reps - 20KG

Ball squats - 6 sets of 10 - no weight

Leg extensions - 7 sets of 12 reps - 20KG

Leg curls - 6 sets of 10 reps - 7KG

Calf Raises - 5 sets of 12 reps

Got my DVD from the show so Jay and I had a great time critiquing everything  Had some more feedback about my costume - the top was too big and hid some of my development. I have already ordered a smaller top but I think that maybe I need a colour instead of black..?

Also am now a supported athlete by Sci Mentor so was really excited about that 

Rest days this weekend then back in the gym Monday before HOLIDAY TIME on Thursday woohoo!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Managed my cardio this morning despite the husband failing to wake me up grrr!! Can't wait for holiday now to be honest as I'm totally not in the zone and getting annoyed with myself when I don't get things done - I will be on it when I come back so I'm going to concentrate on that..

Think I have sorted the posing suit problem, have got a smaller cup size coming this week and if it fits right I'm going to have it decorated and wear it for the free routine and I'm getting a triangle style bikini for the compulsorys as the general thought was that my suit covered up some of my development so obviously I wanna give myself the best chance on stage....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Morning cardio has been completed and this will be my last post for a week as I'm off on honeymooooooooon tmr morning yippee!!

Went to my local college last night about their sports science degree and have some information to take on holiday with me 

Will be so busy today trying to pack my sons suitcase (he's off to my mums), my suitcase and my husbands suitcase!

Anyway am looking forward to having a week of pure nothingness! Then when I'm back it will be hardcore dieting and training for 7 weeks before finals time...

See you in a week punks!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Have a great time mate! x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers dude - I intend to


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello Peoples I am BACK!

Had a fantastic honeymoon, everything went perfectly. The hotel was amazing, we had a penthouse suite with great views - the weather bar one day was amazing - apparently they were having a heat wave so did get a bit hot to sunbathe in but did ok  The food was incredible so ate really well haha weighed myself this morning and I've only put on 1lb although Sat is the official weigh in 

Did alot of walking as our hotel was 15-20mins from the town so a good bit of cardio prob helped alot 

Was glad to be back though as missed my little boy soooo much and he's not very well at the moment so he's been very clingy since we got home - hopefully he'll feel better tmr..

Went over to my local college today to get information on their sports science degree as Jay and I had alot of discussion about it on holiday and we think it would benefit me greatly in my future in fitness - just trying to decide whether to do the degree full or part time, its whether I can manage the study - the lectures I can fit in no problem as they have a creche but its the study at home that I need to know how many hours it requires to whether I can fit it in...

Anyway back to the diet and cardio tmr and I'm pretty sure I'll have an email from Mr S soon to steer me on my new path of torture - sooo excited!! NOT!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome Back ! I think congratulations are in order but I still have not caught up with you so I don't know exactly what happened - pm is in order lady and then I think I'd best sort out my diet in line with yours as I agreed I would when I got back from holiday - sssssoooo not looking forward to that bit !

Well done on refraining from eating real food and ice cream and cakes and quaffing alcohol etc etc ...whilst away !

Looking great and gorgeous in the avi as I knew you would

Speak soon beautiful x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Jem Jem - how are you? How was your hols??

Page 13 there is a write up on what happened and some pics of the day : I came 4th overall and won best presentation for my routine  I also qualified for the finals in 7 weeks yippee!!

Or not so yippee when I think of the diet and cardio man alive!!

Did my fasted cardio this morning and have chest and bis tonight - it wasn't too bad this morning to be honest but it will prob take me a week to get back in the right mind set - just going to have to dig deep this next few days to get back into the swing of things.

It doesnt help that my little man is unwell at the moment, was in A&E with him on Friday night till 3am as he was running a fever and had blood in his urine  He now has a rash all over his body so have been back to the docs again - good thing is his temp is down but I could not for the life of me get a wee sample this morning - I sat him on the potty for over an hour and nothing - little mite hehe

Anyway fingers crossed the meds start working - now I'm off to talk to the uni about this course and so far I've spoken to 5 different people none of whom have the answer to my question GRRRR!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good chest and Bis session last night

Chest Press - 3 sets of 12 - 27.5KG

Flat bench flys - 3 sets of 12 - 5KG

Incline flys - 3 sets of 12 - 5KG

Hammer Curls - 3 sets of 12 - 10KG (doubled from usual!)

Barbell curls - 3 sets fo 12 - 10KG

Was really pleased with myself for doubling the weight on the hammer curls, it was tough but I managed to get through all 3 sets 

Missed my cardio this morning as Brandon was up really early, a sure fire sign that he is feeling better! Bit gutted though as I always am if I miss cardio - I'll just try and do abit longer on the evening session.

Sorting out my degree today so that should be good although got a bitching headache.

Looking forward to speaking to Paul to sort out the action plan for the next 7 weeks as I'm sort of coasting by on what we did last time but I think he might still be in the petrol station....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Jem Jem - how are you? How was your hols??
> 
> *cool thanks - was an experience for sure ! will not do egypt again ...for various reasons - well at least not sharm el sheikh but cannot complain about the climate ...*
> 
> ...


*Great stuff - must sort something out myself - this job is making my brainn turn to mush tbh *



CharlieC25 said:


> Good chest and Bis session last night
> 
> Chest Press - 3 sets of 12 - 27.5KG
> 
> ...


*Nice one - pushing the weights up hurts like a b*gger but you feels good when you realise you actually managed it ! *

*Have a great day :laugh:*


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Doin well Carly keep it up :-D


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I definitely won't be leaving him for that long again - I didn't find it too bad but now we've done the honeymoon there is no reason to go for a weeks holiday without him 

Haha missing bahooobies love it  Yeah the thing was the suit fitted two weeks before the comp and then I lost abit of poundage in the last week and it just drowned me but I've gone down a cup size for the finals and also bought a triangle bikini for the compulsorys so that should show off more of my body 

Hows the thinking about competing going Jem Jem? If I can do it anyone can!

Ok so did back and calves last night - pretty good session although I never really feel it the next day like I do on all my other muscles - I have to be careful with my back but I do still push myself yet I don't get the ache the next day...

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets of 12 reps - 20KG

Close grip pull downs - 3 sets of 12 reps - 20KG

Low Pulley Rows - 3 sets of 12 reps - 21KG

5 Sets of 15 standing calve raises

Need to change up the back workout I think so will be bending Mr S's ear at Castles no doubt 

Did my cardio this morning although didn't do it till 9 so breakie wasnt until 09:30am and I only did 30 mins as my little angel was being more of a devil 

Will have to try and get up even earlier tmr so I can get the cardio done before he rises..

Sorted my degree out yesterday got heaps of forms to fill in and then my induction is on Weds - excited and slightly nervous as I'm hoping I haven't taken on too much..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Had a somewhat stressful day today - sorting out the fees and financial help for this degree is a pain in my butt, hopefully by next week it will all be sorted - now just trying to work the training around the lectures - got my food flask ready to take my food with me haha

Good shoulders and tris workout tonight:

Side raises - 3 sets of 12 reps - 6KG

Front raises - 3 sets of 12 reps - 6KG

Rear Delts - 3 sets of 12 reps - 5KG

Shoulder Press - 4 sets of 12 reps - 27KG

Close grip pushdowns - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10KG

Dips - 3 sets of 12 reps

Wide grip pushdowns - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10KG

Wanted to go heavier on the pushdowns but couldn't quite manage an extra 2.5KG and thats the smallest weight we've got to put on the stack - GRRR!! Can't wait till we've built the new gym and kitted it out..

Feel abit more motivated today - have been really lacking in motivation but its all coming together slowly so hopefully by the weekend I will be fully engrossed 

Diet is going well, need to up the water abit though - lacked abit today...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG diets...nightmare for me ...just dont like food that much ..unless it's cheesecake

Oh well

anyway chickie - how is the little one and the old man [yes, he becomes that once you are married - the women get worse names I believe] ? Hope everyone is good

I just did cardio today as do not think I have had a day off since last Thursday so was feeling it ...day off tomorrow, cheat day too which is a happy coincydink or not as I will feel like a bloated swine by the night time ...

what's up

I have work to do and am seriously putting it off ...have not been in the house all day trying to avoid it pmsl ooops


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

mmmmmmm I LOVE cheescake yummy yummy yummy!!

Little man is fine thanks hun although I was up with him till 3am (NOT GOOD FOR MY DESPERATE NEED FOR SLEEP!!) as he's having a little trouble going to the loo so had tummy ache so that means I am mucho tired today 

Haha the old man - that fits him quite well esp as he's asleep on the sofa snoring as I type  but yes he is well, our mortgage just got reduced by £200 a month so we are rather happy about that!!

Did shoulders and tris last night so am on LEGS tonight my favourite hehe have missed cardio two days in a row due to my little monster munch which has put me in somewhat of a bad mood - I am going to do evening cardio tonight since I missed the morning session and then getting up earlier tmr so that I can get it done before he rises...

Got my friends birthday party tmr and because she isn't 7 anymore she's decided to have a jelly, ice cream and cake party - at first I was like YIPPEE then realised I am on a diet and will have to watch everyone else gorge... anyway my sister and I made her our famous chocolate biscuit cake which I didn't even dip my finger in whilst baking (my sister, who is expecting, took full advantage and made an extra cake just for her!! lol)

Anyway I am off to kill my legs and hopefully get out of my bad mood from the lack of cardio this week - then from tmr I AM ON IT NO MATTER WHAT!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Legs are not happy with me tonight! Proper struggled up there - its the first session since honeymoon so I guess I shouldn't worry too much but still hate dropping the weight..

Leg Extensions FST-7 - 7 sets of 10 reps - 20.5KG

Ball squats - 6 sets of 10

Leg extensions FST-7 - 7 sets of 12 reps - 15KG

Leg curls - 6 sets of 10 - 7KG

Standing Calve raises - 5 sets of 15

My legs are aching especially the calves - man alive!

Oh well rest days coming on this weekend but need to hammer the cardio - until next time....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did chest and bis last night - had a **** night at home so was glad to go up the gym to be honest.

Chest Press - 4 sets of 12 reps - 27KG

Incline Fly on the bench - 3 sets of 12 reps - 5KG

Flat bench flys - 4 sets of 12 reps - 4KG

Hammer Curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10KG

Barbell Curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10KG

Having a rest day today instead of tmr as heading up to castles to train back with Paul.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh sounds good charl ! Nice to see that you can get on stage even if you aren't lifting mahoosive weights ...it gives me some hope because I am just very weak at the moment.

I am starting to cook in advance now [real food with veggies!] as a result of iopener popping up in my journal and inspiring me so hopefully I will have a resurgeance of energy.

How long now until the show ?

Well done on the cake making and not licking the bowl - I think you have better resistance than me and I thought I was good ...but licking the bowl or spoon does not count - the calories are not counted ...honest !

Cannot wait to see the new bikini - I cannot get excited about clothes in general at the moment because I dont intend to go anywhere to wear clothes but the show costumes I can be interested in !

Keep plugging away and have a great session with Paul

xxxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Its just under 6 weeks to go now - have discussed the cardio with Paul and we've changed it up slightly to work around my little monster 

I know what you mean about the weights, its abit annoying going up the gym and not being able to lift much - I only weigh about 50KG so lifting over 25kg is good as its half my bodyweight haha but being on the diet takes some strength away from me - you don't need to be lifting heavy weights to get into comp condition, thats only needed on the off season to build muscle  I make sure that I'm pretty much failing by the 12th rep then I know I'm on track 

Its all in the preparation!! haha When I start uni next week I'm going to have to prepare my meals in the morning and put them in my food flask so it stays nice and warm  Its about 2.5litres big so I can fit a fair amount in it!

Dannie is sending me my new bikinis this week and I have just been to my friends and picked up her hotfix gun and crystals so I can decorate it myself (cheaper despite the fact that its going to take me ages to do it!).

Hows life in general?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

It's ok chickadee - trying to rethink lots of things actually - I get to a point where I need to make changes and it usually all happens at once. I never make life easy for myself you know! Still, not sure what I am doing tbh, if anything ...I will pm if I decide to do what I am thinking about ! Oh sounds all mysterious now ...

Just had a good session in the gym - after eating my chicken and 10 veg curry yesterday - oh culinary queen that I am [not, I make one meal and think I'm delia bl00dy smith] really pushed myself on chest and I can feel it aching already, which is good because I have got lazy with it lately and gone too light

Good to hear it's all going well charl

xxxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

You sound just like me! Lastminute.com  I think we subconciously like the pressure haha

How are the kiddiewinks?

I had a rest day yesterday which was very welcome as the last few days I've had abit of a tough time with Jay - all Aok now though which is good.

Gym session with Mr S tonight so looking forward to him hurting me! NOT!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Trained back with Jay and Paul last night - good session!

Had to wear my back corset as normal although it restricted my movement on some exercises so had to remove it.

What was wierd though was I could lift almost double what I do at our gym! A normal weight for me at our gym on a pull down is 20KG and last night I was doing 41KG! Call me crazy but that doesn't add up! We've only got one cable on our machine and its a rickety old piece of equipment but still!!

Can't remember exactly what the weights were on the machine but breakdown is:

Pull downs - 3 sets of 12 reps 41KG

Low Pulley Rows - 3 sets of 12 reps 35KG

Pull downs again but sat on the machine reverse and didn't use a bar used something else - haha look at me I am sooo professional and know all the terms NOT!

Bent over Rows - 4 sets of 12 can't remember the weight

Then did another exercise with a rope I just couldn't seem to master the technique and had Paul and Jay taking the p*ss out of me 

Finished off at home with evening cardio - Paul is emailing me a new diet and hopefully now that life is back on track I will be able to focus 100%.

Start uni on Monday so will have 4 weeks of hard work whilst I am preparing for the finals but once the finals are over I can concentrate fully on uni.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Trained back with Jay and Paul last night - good session!
> 
> Had to wear my back corset as normal although it restricted my movement on some exercises so had to remove it.
> 
> ...


so lots of erm ropes ...

well done on the weights though - perhaps it was the fact that you just pushed yourself that much more with 2 men present ! Not sure :confused1:

Uni will prob do you good as a distraction though - it means you just get on with the training as opposed to letting it consume you ...

For some reason I thought you were competing at Leamington - not sure where I got that little nugget from ?

Oh well

Sounds great

Thank crunchie it's Friday and all the best on Monday and with the new diet [aaargh]

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

It wasn't to do with me pushing myself at all, it was genuinely bizarre - the weights were alot lighter than what we have at our gym - Paul said they are calibrated. Ours aren't and they are rusty haha so maybe that adds more?? There is simply no way I can pull down 41KG on our machine, I tried it the following today coz I was so confused!!

Swapped my training days to work around uni so I've got shoulders and tris tonight..

BUT after Brandons taster sessions at the nursery I can no longer do my degree this year  He cried uncontrollably when I left him and they rang me within 5 mins both times for me to come and get him - I asked them what they will do in the this situation when I am in lectures and they replied that they would come and get me to take him home. Baring in mind that it will take him a good few weeks to settle in if he even does at all and that means I am going to miss alot of class when they call me to come and get him. I also didnt like the lady who was looking after him, she was rude to me and very unsympathetic basically saying its my fault that I havent left him before and that I should've given him more taster sessions but I was told he only needed two..

I have found the degree with Manchester Met uni and they offer it distance learning so I have signed up for next year (they had no places left this year grrr!) so between now and then I am going to take two short courses with the open uni in human nutrition and health sciences so then I have abit of background before I do the degree in Oct next year.

I am really really disappointed but its probably a blessing as I would've preffered distance learning anyway and Brandon comes first so if hes not happy then thats that.

Which means Ive just changed my training around for no reason GRRR! oh well at least at the weekends I can train abit earlier as Jay is home by lunch from work.

Got my new diet and I am hungry so obviously on track. Cardio has been good this week - I have seriously struggled to get through 45mins but I'm doing it so there we go..


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Charlie - sorry to hear about that - I went through exactly the same thing with my boy - I had him in the middle of my studies so you can imagine the nightmares we had !

I had to go part time to manage it all around him and I was working as well.

Yes Brandon does come first so your priorities cannot be criticised babe - before you know it he will be up and off to school so make the most of his baby time !

It will work out well - we know you are a motivated and disciplined girlie so the long distance thing should work out well and getting a grounding with open uni first will help you get into the swing of things

All happens for a reason to quote a cliche - you will be great

Good girl for seeing the upside

I have to dash - gym shuts at 4 - I am always last out with the protein drinking dregs... will pop back in later

Lots love

Emma

xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Man Alive hun that sounds like a tough situation but you managed it!

I am trying Brandon in the nursery again today as a last ditch attempt to see if he will go and if he doesnt then I am enrolling with Manchester Met Uni as they offer the degree distance learning so at least I will have my place for next year. I do have alot of motivation and discipline so I am not worried about it I just don't want to wait a year but they have no places left this year so there is owt I can do! 

Everything does happen for a reason and I think having the competition, then planning baby number 2, then off season diet then hopefully going in to smash the NPA the year after is all on the cards plus the degree so maybe I was trying to do too much too soon by starting it this year..

Had a good shoulders and tris workout on Saturday:

Side raises - 3 sets of 12 reps

Rear Delts - 3 sets of 12 reps

Upright Rows - 3 sets of 12 reps

Front raises - 3 sets of 12 reps

Close grip pushdowns - 3 sets of 12 reps

Dips - 3 sets of 12 reps

Wide grip pushdowns - 3 sets of 12 reps

Missed my cardio Saturday night as had quite bad back ache but felt much better Sunday for resting - did legs in the afternoon:

Leg extensions FST-7

Ball squats - 6 sets of 10

Leg extensions FST-7

Leg curls - 6 sets of 10

Standing calf raises - 5 sets of 15

Did my cardio at night as well and ploughed through 45 mins with little problem so think I might be finding that focus again...

Legs ache abit today haha changing back to my old training routine so got chest and bis tonight and then looking forward to doing back tmr as Jay and I now know how to train me properly


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Fairly good chest and bis session last night:

Chest Press - 3 sets of 12 reps - 27KG

Incline Bench flys - 3 sets of 12 reps - can't remember (same as normal I think)

Press ups - 3 sets of 10

Hammer Curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10KG

Barbell Curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 1st set 11KG, 2nd & 3rd set 10Kg managed to up the weight just a tad, it might only be a kilo but at least that means Im not losing strength!

Felt like total sh*t today. Went to Sainsburys and bought a monstrous amount of food to prepare some meals for Brandon so I can freeze them, will make it easier in the last weeks of the diet if I've already got healthy meals ready for him and I can just reheat them.

So cooked him chicken soup which made about 8 portions, he absolutely loved it so will be making that again. Felt quite ill half way through making it and luckily Jay came home early and so I went to have a lay down which made me feel much better.

Really going to push to do the cardio tonight even though I doubt I will make 45 mins but I'm due on so feeling bloated and abit low. My water intake hasnt been good, still and I just havent felt the motivation. I'm doing everything I should be but I don't feel the same enthusiasm as I did before - hopefully its just PMT


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Aiiiiit! Pretty good shoulders and tris session last night, considering I've been abit sick the last two days - have mixed up the training as Jays been working late some nights and I wanted to do back with him so tonight its all about the chins baby!

Side raises - 3 sets of 12 reps

Rear Delts - 3 sets of 12 reps

Upright Rows - 3 sets of 12 reps

Front raises - 3 sets of 12 reps

Close grip pushdowns - 3 sets of 12 reps

Dips - 3 sets of 12 reps

Wide grip pushdowns - 3 sets of 12 reps

Going to change up the shoulders and tris work out next week, we're quite limited in our gym but got a book with lots of different ways to use the bars so next week should be able to hit from a different angle.

Feeling much better today and MUCH more positive. Think with all the crap with uni it got me down, then when I couldn't get the cardio done I thought I wasn't going to make any improvements in the finals etc but spoke to a good friend last night and now I feel much more positive. Getting on with the cardio tonight although I expect I'll curse when I'm doing it 

Have almost finished hot fixing all the crystals onto my posing suit (well the top part anyway) need to try and get it done by Sat night as my friend needs her gun back for a few days so am THE hot fixing queen at the moment 

Diet has been bang on although I have put weight on this week as I am about to surf the crimson wave so that should come off next week - pain in the a$$ how it messes with the system!

Back and calves tonight BRING IT!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Went to a wedding last night so had to swap my rest day from today to yesterday so did legs today - joy!

Leg extensions FST-7

Ball squats - 6 sets of 10

Leg extensions FST-7

Leg curls - 6 sets of 10

Standing calf raises - 5 sets of 15

Good session, was almost sick haha am surfing the crimson wave today so feel pretty ****e and have put on 1.5lbs it better be my period coz I've been doing everything else right! Heres hoping next weeks weigh in is better!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Done my cardio this morning - feeling good too - got chest and bis tonight which I'm looking forward to.

I'm surfing the crimson wave at the moment and have put on 1.5lbs which is NOT welcome and the pics show my stomach is not tight at all, I'm still 4 weeks out but its still hard to motivate myself when I dont like how I look at the moment. Although my period has mysteriously stopped today so I think the diet is playing havoc with my system  Anyway I shall not dwell, hopefully this Sats weigh in will be much more positive!

Gutted as my Dads 50th is on the 10th Oct and we are having a big party with lots of yummy food and desserts all of which I will have to respectfully decline!! THAT is gonna be hard!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Me and my big mouth haha shouldn't have said anything about my period because it started properly today and it hurts!! Oh well at least the weight should drop off next week!!

Good chest and Bis session - upp'ed the weight on the chest press so was happy with that.. esp as Jay was late so had to take Brandon up the gym with me and since it is full of leaves, rust, screws etc had to keep an eye on what he was picking up - he did try and lift the 5kg dumbells though which was amusing - he got one end off the floor, thats my boy 

5 mins warm up bike

Chest Press - 3 sets of 12 reps - 35KG whoop!

(I know our weights aren't the same as proper gyms so I could prob lift alot more in a nice gym with good machines in fact I'm going to Fitness first next week to practice routine so I am going to try the chest press there and see!!)

Incline Bench Fly - 3 sets of 12 reps - 5KG

Press Ups - 3 sets of 10 reps, one set with Brandon on my back haha oh yeah and Jay assisting 

Hammer Curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10KG

BarBell Curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

Will be changing the chest and bis workout next week as have been keeping it the same for a few weeks..

Did my fasted cardio this morning, it works so much better for me now I can get Brandon sorted out first and then do the bike whilst he does his colouring 

Back and calves tonight - looking forward to it as last weeks session Jay and I were having words so he didnt help me properly grrr!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bloody hell lol i have the utmost admiration for anyone who can stick to a diet that saps the energy so much! As for the weights, on our old cable machine i could do pressdowns with 45kg. On our new one, i struggle with 28kg!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank God you said that Beklet! When I worked out with Paul in a proper gym I was lifting twice the amount I do in our home gym - what is that about!!

Thanks for your comments it is so hard to stick to a diet when you are lacking in energy and soooo hungry! The end goal is in sight though - I won't buckle!! How are you getting on with your training?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Training is fine, despite a dodgy shoulder but diets are beyond me! I hate hunger, i really do lol! Swimming tonight which means i'll be starving afterwards!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Trust me I LOVE food! If I ever leave anything on my plate my dad asks if I'm feeling ok 

Cardio has been going well I am finding it really hard but I feel much better once I'm finished and I know I've done it..

Had a really good back session on Tuesday night, Jay assisted me properly so I felt really good when we left the gym.

Chin ups - 4 sets of 12 reps

Reverse grip, open handed lat pull downs - 3 sets of 12 reps - think the weight was 20kg

Low pulley rows - 4 sets of 12 reps think the weight was 35kg

Calve raises - 5 sets of 15

Went out for dinner for my sisters birthday last night which was really lovely - my mum, dad, nan, grandad and 1 of my brothers came and it was a really nice evening.

They all took great pleasure in placing the garlic bread under my nose and then I'd organised a chocolate cake for Abby to have candles on etc and although it looked absolutely delicious I didn't really want any. There is only 3.5 weeks to go and I don't want to do anything to jeopardize my chances at the finals and with my period messing up my weight at the moment I don't need anything else to mess with my head!

Had a good rest day yesterday too, really needed it as was really tired around 4pm like proper shattered.

Shoulders and tris tonight - I am desperately trying to build my shoulders up so hopefully there will be some improvement on judgement day


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oooh Charl you poor thing - cannot believe the determination and persistence you have ! I am positive it will pay off girlie ...

fancy missing all the yummy food - that is such a shame

not long now though is there ?

swimming is bad - it makes you absolutely ravenous doesnt it ? but i used to go swimming all the time [would kill me now to do lengths esp killer front crawl]...and found that if you have a drink of water at the ready it does help dispel hunger pains ...sounds quite daft to say it but people don't really consider taking water with their swim workout !

Feck - shift button has stopped working

xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not long now my snake dancing, broom twisting lady friend  3 weeks on Sunday.. eek!

I always take water when I go swimming and digestive biscuits  well not at the moment as I'm not allowed biscuits 

Good shoulders and tris session last night:

Warm up on the bike as usual

Side raises - 4 sets of 12 reps - 5KG

Military Press - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10KG

Rear Delts - 4 sets of 12 reps - 5KG

Wide grip pushdowns - 4 sets of 12 reps - 10KG

Dips - 3 sets of 12 reps

Close grip pushdowns - 4 sets of 12 reps - 10KG

Can't wait to see the weight I can do in a proper gym with proper equipment - some of those weights sound soooo lame!

Did some posing last night with Jay and he gave me some good feedback.

Managing to drink 2 litres of water a day at the moment - up'd it on Sunday so still feeling abit bloated from it and still surfing the crimson wave which is now seriously getting on my t*ts - I thought periods stopped when dieting not ran on for weeks!!

Just about managed to get through cardio this morning - was soooo tired as didn't sleep at all well last night, got legs tonight so I am obviously really excited about that!! Hopefully catching up with Paul today so be nice to discuss the plan of attack for the next few weeks..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Had a good legs session on friday - didn't make myself feel sick though so possibly didnt push myself hard enough hehe

cardio is going well - still feeling like the progress isn't coming on quick enough but thats the beauty of the pre comp mind games I guess!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

your doing fine hunny, and you look awesome!!!

Keep it up and if you need to rant you know where i am!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks babe and cheers for checking out the pics and offering honest criticism earlier  I will hit you up for the rant after my cardio tmr no doubt!! How was ya training? x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:
 

> Thanks babe and cheers for checking out the pics and offering honest criticism earlier  I will hit you up for the rant after my cardio tmr no doubt!! How was ya training? x


was good thanks hunny!! back/triceps and abs!! THANK GOD my one and only non leg day per week hahahahaha then cardio and then went back just before for cardio and to watch Jamie (aka Magictorch) posing then walked home!!

you up to much??

defo talk to you tomorro babe xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah just doing my weekly shop online whilst watching X Factor - Jay is working again so I'm home alone 

How is Jamie looking? xx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Nah just doing my weekly shop online whilst watching X Factor - Jay is working again so I'm home alone
> 
> How is Jamie looking? xx


really good, he was pretty tired so didnt pose for long but hes looking awesome!!!

:thumb:

have fun shopping babe

hmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe i need to do some online shopping!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's only Tesco love!! Nothing bought for me except peanut butter!! haha although now I might have to have a look for some new clothes and shoes... hehe x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> It's only Tesco love!! Nothing bought for me except peanut butter!! haha although now I might have to have a look for some new clothes and shoes... hehe x


www.asos.com

and the best site ever is http://mulberryestore.com/

DESIGNER discounts omg you will hate me for showing you that hehehe

:thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love asos already but man alive have not seen the other site!!

Plus it won't be me that hates you for showing me that site it will be the husband and money earner hahahahaha


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG LOVE the Christian Louboutin very prive patent balck shoes!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I just brought some Christian Louboutins OPPS


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

wanna buy me some??  hehe


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i was tossing up between those ones but i have LOADS of peep toes so went for these instead!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes I LOVE these!! But I dont have many peep toe so I'd have to go for the peeps baby!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMFG yeah erm cheers Bri - just when I have zilcho mullah you decide to post a link to a hot store ....thanks ! I have not even looked yet ....but I will ...at a decent hour

How very dare you ! pmsl xx

Did your delts workout there the other day charl - 5kg lat raises and 10kg military press - 4/5 sets of each did burn honey I have to say !

You girls are trying to finish me off

xxxx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> OMFG yeah erm cheers Bri - just when I have zilcho mullah you decide to post a link to a hot store ....thanks ! I have not even looked yet ....but I will ...at a decent hour
> 
> How very dare you ! pmsl xx
> 
> ...


ummmmmmmmmmmm eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk WHO ME :whistling:

whoop whoop

hey im happy to be of assistance where i can and if it means getting my girls cheap designer shoes WHY THE HELL NOT HUH hehehehehe

mwa enjoy jem xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha yeah those side raises always kill me - I seriously have no shoulders hahahahahah

Had a great rest weekend, cardio was fine and the diet isn't killing me so thats a positive!!

Spoke with Pscarb on Sunday and went through my photos and diet and he's happy with my progress so thats good, hopefully seeing him this week so he can critique my posing and make any necessary changes to the diet although looking at the abuse I gave him on facebook this morning I have a feeling he is going to reduce the carbs haha

Chest and Bis tonight, going to change up the workout abit as Jay is with me tonight so I can afford to go abit heavier.. Going to try doing 21s on the biceps aswell, ditching my favourite hammer curls for concentration curls too. Plus wanna hit the free bar bench press instead of doing the machine chest press as the free bar is harder. going to keep the flys in and may do press ups but may look at doing something else - its hard as our gym is limited..

3 weeks to go and I am raring to go although looking at the finalists this year it is going to be sooooo tough! Looks like there will be about 20 girls in the final - what a line up! I am not expecting to place to be honest as the standard is just too high but if I don't come last I will be very happy


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MissBC said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk WHO ME :whistling:
> 
> whoop whoop
> 
> ...


PMSL still not looked - the suspense is killing me :tongue:



CharlieC25 said:


> Haha yeah those side raises always kill me - I seriously have no shoulders hahahahahah
> 
> Had a great rest weekend, cardio was fine and the diet isn't killing me so thats a positive!!
> 
> ...


wassup pooh face 

Woohoo all going well girlie !

I have been doing 21s and they dont half give you some pump :lol: I felt like Dorian the other day :beer: was well chuffed ...doesn't last though :confused1:

Just go for broke carly

Lots love

Emma

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooooh good I will look forward to having some bicep to speak of after the gym then haha

btw pooh face?? seriously love!! I have been nothing but nice to you! lol

I am doing my absolute best, there is nothing else I can give, I do exactly what Paul tells me (begrudgingly sometimes but noetheless I do it hehe) I can only take to the table what I have, nothing more so whatever happens on stage I can be safe in the knowledge that I have done everything in my power. I've trained soo hard in the gym, I've stuck to the diet and resisted all temptation and I've plugged away at cardio despite hating every second!

It's like Paul said, the other girls are doing it so if I wanna look like I belong up there then I have to do it too.

Bring it on I say! Thanks though Ems, it's been great having all the support from you guys and gals on here xxxxx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I am proud of you carly because a lot of us on here want to compete and never have the gall to actually get up there - still dont know if i want to ...but that is easier to say because it acts as an excuse to avoid all the hard work!

it takes serious dedication to get on that stage - it's hard enough just motivating your ass into the gym some days - and you have a lot on your plate too

so big yourself up girl - you are a legend:beer: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

my shift button is still not working and seriously peeing me off now .....

pooh face - just because i can :tongue:

lots love as ever


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha Thanks babe - its great to have the support. Honestly, as most of my friends seem to have disappeared now I dont go out drinking etc it's nice to be able to speak to people on here who understand the dedication involved in doing competitions.

I am so excited about the finals though. My friend Richie won his class in the qualifier and we are all staying in the same hotel so i cannot wait, it's going to be such a fun weekend!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well my decision to mix up the training didn't go 100% to plan as Jay and I had words.. again so I told him I wanted to trained alone 

Anyway it was Chest and Bis last night:

Chest Press - 3 sets of 12 reps. - 1st set 35KG 2nd & 3rd set 28KG

Incline bench flies - 3 sets of 12 reps - 6KG

Incline dumbell press - 3 sets of 12 reps - 6KG

21s - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10KG

Concentration Curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

Felt good after the session, would've liked to have gone heavier but couldnt do it alone so it was heavy enough for me to vent my anger OOOH RAH!!

Cardio has been going well in the morning, I find the first 27-30mins really hard and then the last 15 get much easier. Its definitely more boredom than anything though as when I have something to do it goes quicker.

Hopefully meeting up with the Boss this week which will be good as posing needs alittle help again.

Brandon decided to wake up at midnight last night to play which was annoying as I was only just drifting off to sleep so he was awake till 2am and so I was frickin shattered this morning. Only managed to drag myself out of bed at 8am - what a lay in haha

Anyway under 3 weeks to go now and I've heard on the grapevine that Jenny garside is possibly doing the last NPA qualifier this weekend. That would be legendary! Jenny was my inspiration to start competing and so to share the stage with her would be epic!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Going to google her now ....

as for the rest - well now madame - losing our temper with the hubby already ! honeymoon most deffo over pmsl ....

It is a tough old time but sounds like you did really well with those weights on your own anyway - I am impressed [but I am weak so it means fook all ..sorry about that lol]

Hating 'lol' btw - tis much overused - everyone is 'lol'ing all over the feckin shop ...lol

Haha - cannot stop now ..lol

ignore me ...

I could not, repeat, not, go back to sleepless nights with little ones - I was never very good with them - just popped them on the boob and fell asleep most nights so they were never trained into sleeping through :ban:

Still it worked - they are fine now :lol: :lol:

What's the score for today miss whiplash ?

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

pmsl yeah well the husband deserved it and when I got back from the gym the foreman had been cleaned, washing up was done, he'd peeled his own spuds and was running Brandon a bath - this never happens!! I got an apology in the evening though so its all gooood!

Oh God I hate lol too but I use it occasionally!

I used to do that with Brandon but he didnt sleep through for a year grrr! Now he's pretty good last night was definitely a once in a blue moon thing - saying that he'll prob do it again tonight now!!

Today I will be mostly cooking Brandons dinners for the next week or so (I make up batches and freeze them), doing the housework and then tonight I will be hammering the back and calves and hopefully Jay will help me tonight  What about you? xx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I was wondering what you were meaning about foremen ...had visions of you discovering hubby soaping down big burly builders ...wowzers ..was just the George Foreman though - shame !

I have decided to NOT go to the gym today woohoo ...still have time to change my mind ...till about 14:10 ...but I think I shall take the advice I am being given and have today off

I might actually do some of the work that is due in tomorrow as well


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

PSML!

Rest days are important lovely - enjoy them! haha I am on a major downer all of a sudden, been looking at pics of all the finalists and I just feel like I'm not good enough to be up there - I have hardly any muscle on my top half and I'm gonna look ridiculous next to these ladies


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good session on back last night:

Chins - 4 sets of 12 reps

Reverse grip, open hand pull downs - 4 sets of 12 reps

Straight arm, standing pull downs (no idea of the technical name!) - 3 sets of 12 reps

Low Pulley Rows - 3 sets of 12 reps

Standing calf raises - 5 sets of 15 reps

Pretty good session and cardio has been going well. Seeing Paul tonight so see what his assessment is and then go from there.. 2.5 weeks to go!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Woke up this morning and struggled to get out of bed!! The back workout on Tuesday definitely worked yippee!!

Had a rest day yesterday and enjoyed every bloody minute of it.

Popped down to Castles to meet up with Paul last night. Carbwhore was there too so we both did some posing and got our action plans for the next week - he is looking good for 3 weeks out.

Paul felt that my metabolism has slowed which I totally agree with so the diet has been revamped and so has the cardio.. no more bike for me! yippee - that euphoria lasted about 5 seconds before the husband mentioned that we have a stepper.... grrrr!!!

So anyway got on the stepper this morning and OH MY GOD! My legs and ass were frickin killing - my back hurt too but I had the support on so it wasnt as bad - when I'd finished I actually had to sit down as the legs were like jelly! This can only be a good thing! A friend of mine is lending me her cross trainer too so I will be using that from Saturday..

2.5 weeks and its going to be proper hard work - am on double cardio again now and the diet has lost yet more carbs and some fats so think I am going to be shattered...

BUT on the plus side, its my Dads 50th on Saturday and I am ALLOWED to have a plate of the buffet food AND a dessert - what a result and I am soooooo looking forward to it - plus I wont get the usual boll0 cks from the family about not eating with the rest of them  RESULT!

Anyway shoulders and tris tonight - am feeling alot more motivated so cant wait to get up there..


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

All sounding good carly - you get to eat party food hooray !

Glad your posing went well and I lurrve the stepper - really gets those glutes baby yeah

Fancy meeting Carbwhore - he's a pretty chappie, tsk tsk I missed out there ....

xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I know man I am sooooo excited - anyone would think it wasa xmas or something!! My next problem is to decide on which dessert as there will be a selection but I'm only allowed one portion... maybe a bit of everything to make up one portion 

My glutes are going to kill tmr but yeah its proper good - do you get back ache from it? A friend is lending me her cross trainer though and I pick it up sat so I'll prob mix between the two for the best ass workout!

Yeah he was looking really good - you should come down next time although I'm not sure leering is allowed!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

MissBC said:


> i was tossing up between those ones but i have LOADS of peep toes so went for these instead!!


 Sorry this isnt to do with your journal charlie

but is the stuff on that website REAL  im gutted if so, i paid 940 for a pair of louboutin boots the other day!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was good to see both you and the battered husband last night Carly.... :thumb:

you look as good last night as you did before we started to mess with your water for the last show.....so definatly infront......

the *small* cheat (notice i used the word *small*) will spike your metabolism plus the change in cardio methods will again push you to bring the best package so far to the stage......

here is the pic from last night sorry about the quality


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking great hunnybuns

i told u that when i saw ur pics last week :thumb:

your gonna do great

enjoy your cheat :bounce:

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Stephy I'm not sure about whether they are real.. Miss BC do you know?

Paul - whats with the battered comment?? If I remember rightly it was you that almost got a slap before I reminded myself that you are in charge of my carb intake (or lack of) and FYI kicking the shoes will in future NOT be tolerated :nono: hehe

Cheers for the pic although I seriously need to take some pouting tips from Katie Price I do not take a good snap haha

I'm looking forward to my cheat although if I'm honest I'm looking forward to seeing what it does for my metabolism more..

Cardio is an absolute killer - whoever invented the stepper should be shot at close range! Cannot wait to pick up the cross trainer because my back won't hold out doing the stepper for two weeks so bring on saturday.

AND to top it off I have legs tonight followed by the evening cardio - gonna be a KILLER!!

Fairly good shoulders and tris session last night although I was still really fatigued by the morning cardio (funny how changing from one piece of equipment to another can make such a difference!).

5 mins warm up on bike

Side raises - 4 sets of 12 - 6kg (in each hand)

rear delts - 4 sets of 12 - 6kg (in each hand) this hurt tonight 

Shoulder press - 3 sets of 12 - 1st and 2nd sets 40kg 3rd set 35kg

Upright rows - 3 sets of 12 - 12kg - could've gone heavier but have been having a few twinges in my back so didnt overstretch myself

Dips - 3 sets of 12

Close grip pushdowns - 4 sets of 12 (1st & 2nd sets 12kg, 3rd set 10kg)

Wide grip pushdowns - 4 sets of 12 - 10kg

By this point I was seriously shattered. I trained alone again so it was hard to mix it up but need to mix up the tricep workout next week so will make sure Jay is on hand..

Am definitely feeling the effects of the new cardio methods and don't really enjoy the new diet but hey its not meant to be easy as someone keeps pointing out :lol:

Looking forward to Papa Smurfs 50th birthday party tmr and cannot wait for my treat - don't worry Paul it will be small, I'm pretty sure my lovely husband will see to that... :cursing:

Rest days tmr and sunday whoop whoop! :bounce:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Had a really good weekend. Had papas 50th birthday do on Saturday which was really fun plus I got to have my cheat meal YES!! I had a yummy plate of buffet food and some birthday cake which was just like eating a piece of heaven! Lemon sponge with buttercream filling mmmmm

Picked up my friends cross trainer on Sat too so was looking forward to trying it out and turns out its harder than the bloody stepper haha!!

Felt really fat on sat night after the cheat and on Sunday my waist was thicker and it made me feel generally ****e - although I've felt like I've been fighting a cold the last few days and on Sunday it reared its ugly head I didn't feel too bad until Sunday night, I couldnt sleep as my head felt like it was going to explode plus my boy decided at 11:30pm to play in his cot till 2am!! Monday I was sicker than I've been in ages so Jay took the day off to look after the boy - I still managed to get through the cardio in the morning and evening and I trained back and calves last night:

Chins - 4 sets of 12

Bent over Rows Single arm dumbells - 4 sets of 12 reps - 20kg (went abit lighter as was feeling soooo drained)

Reverse open hand grip pull downs - 4 sets of 12 reps - 18kg

Low pulley Rows - 3 sets of 12 reps - cant rememeber the weight

Standing Calf raises - 5 sets of 15 reps

Felt totally shattered after the gym and so again Jay did Brandons bath and put him to bed.

Didn't sleep at all well again last night and cardio was such a killer this morning - feel slightly better today apart from my head... Oh well chest and tris tonight totally not feeling it but under 2 weeks to go so I'm really trying to stay motivated


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't know what to say really Carly - for goodness sake woman you are determined ! How you can do cardio whilst feeling so ill, I just don't know but obviously hubby is working hard at supporting you and doing all he can ....he is not competing as well is he ? God no, that would be impossible ...

Glad you enjoyed the party but I know what you mean about feeling thicker around the waist after the cheat ! Hardly seems worth it to me and I do it once a week but when you are comp prepping it must be magnified x 10 you are so in tune with your body

Reading this is helpful for me actually, I should have no problems with fitting it in if you can do it with a little one and uni prep etc

Seems to be going great guns for you - cannot wait to see the end results

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah thanks Jem you are always so positive! I really do feel sooo poorly today. I had to keep stopping for a few seconds at a time on the cross trainer coz I was just so weak but I am not going to give up, I need to lose a few more lbs on the mid section and legs to improve on last time - I'm on the right track so I don't want to mess it up.

To be honest I will be glad when the cardio is over with which is hopefully by weds next week as I'm getting to the stage where I just can't do anymore..

I really enjoyed the cheat but the feeling afterwards almost makes it not worth it - thing is my metabolism has slowed down so I needed to spike it to maximise the weight loss - not sure if its worked as I still feel heavier although am resisting the urge to step on the scales till Sat...

How was your weekend lovely?

Anything is possible if you are organised hun, its all in the preparation 

xxxx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Ah thanks Jem you are always so positive! I really do feel sooo poorly today. I had to keep stopping for a few seconds at a time on the cross trainer coz I was just so weak but I am not going to give up, I need to lose a few more lbs on the mid section and legs to improve on last time - I'm on the right track so I don't want to mess it up.
> 
> To be honest I will be glad when the cardio is over with which is hopefully by weds next week as I'm getting to the stage where I just can't do anymore..
> 
> ...


I cannot imagine how you must feel but what a high you will be on when you get up there woohoo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Which costume is that in the pic? is that the one that you had to stick all the stones on yourself ? :laugh: Nice work if so ! :beer:

So you are most definitely a natty then ? no T3s for you carly ! all down to diet alone ...hard bloody work is what it is

I am soooo not an organised person though carly - even though a large proportion of my job depends on it

...I just have a good memory and manage to fit things in at the last minute

The only thing I really, really worry about is my stomach. It's so awful, been stretched to b*ggery and I dont know if it will tighten enough - this is the thing that is stopping me saying I will compete otherwise I would be there like a shot, honestly !

I wish there was some woman out there with the same issues that is competing so I would know it's possible

But that's just me feeling sorry for myself :lol:

2 weeks to go

I am nervous for you but know that you will do well honey - I just know it !

Weekend was gym as per usual btw - nothing exciting for me - the gym is my excitement !

xxxx


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Right, I'm gonna grab a cuppa this afternoon and go through your entire journal....I need inspiration 

Looking awesome BTW


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha thanks Kate - this is the place if you want some inspiration 

Yeah thats the costume that took me over a week to hot fix all the crystals onto - I don't really like it up close but it should look nice and sparkly on stage.. You can see from that pic how much my metabolism has slowed - my mid section looks better now..

I am 100% natural my lovely - are you?? I don't like taking paracetamol let alone inject myself with anything - I'm really funny about taking any sort of medication so there's no way I would ever do gear, not that I disagree with it though, a few mates are on it..

I know a woman who has just competed with a similar issue to you - she's lost 5 stone in 2 years and was worried about her skin being saggy when she lost the weight. She didn't crash diet though, she did it all properly and week by week her skin looked fine - she competed on Saturday and her stomach was flat as a pancake and her skin looked smooth as a babys bum! Although I have heard that hemorrhoid cream is meant to be ace for helping saggy skin..

It would be such a boost to your confidence if you competed hun but just see how you are feeling and getting on - only get up there if you are ready. You know you'll have mucho support from everyone on here..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh no Jem Jay isn't competing too - that would be total carnage. He is hoping to do something next year but it all depends on the gains he makes this year... xxxx


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looking really good Charlie very impressive good luck for the show


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers dude! Toughest part the last two weeks


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha thanks Kate - this is the place if you want some inspiration
> 
> Yeah thats the costume that took me over a week to hot fix all the crystals onto - I don't really like it up close but it should look nice and sparkly on stage.. You can see from that pic how much my metabolism has slowed - my mid section looks better now..
> 
> ...


Must have taken you ages to do that pmsl ! I would have mucked it up big time ...

OMG it's not that drastic ! sh!t - she did well then. Mine is just with having the kids - some people dont get stretch marks and the skin but I did.... ho hum

Suppose if I had been this healthy back then, it may have been prevented but who knows - my mother had them bad too.

Yeah have even bought the canadian prep H cream and had it imported ha - it didn't work ! I don't mind how much hard work it is - just to know that it will tighten would be nice - it's definitely improved but I want it solid !

Anyway never mind that

Well dont think I am classed as a natural because I have taken ephedrine - love it for cardio - gives me such a boost !

I would not take anything else, friends are on Anavar and they look amazing, muscles are so solid, it really does make a difference but it's not for me - each to their own I say !

I will plod on and take my time, the ephedrine and caffeine are good enough !


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

It did take me AGES!! It's really fiddly work but Jay was on the playstation of an evening so I just did that - a couple of hours a night and the jobs a good un!

I know how you feel coz I'm the same about my boobs, I had great cleavage before breastfeeding the little man and now with the diet etc I've lost about 4 cup sizes - hopefully they will return after the diet ends!

Alot of my friends take Ephedrine esp when I used to be a podium dancer - alot of the girls there would do it to get that energy spike but little old me just used to have a can of red bull and get cracking! I don't even drink that now coz I know how bad it is for you!

you'll be great at whatever you do hun - you've got a cracking figure and stretch marks or no stretch marks you are HOT HOT HOT!! Did you know that 90% of men don't even notice stretch marks as they are normally fixated on another area.. You notice it coz you hate it so much but they don't so I wouldn't let it bother you hun - as for me Jay is a bum man so I dont have to worry if my t!ts fade into the darkness he wouldnt care as long as my ass is tight hahahahah


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> It did take me AGES!! It's really fiddly work but Jay was on the playstation of an evening so I just did that - a couple of hours a night and the jobs a good un!
> 
> * I would not have the patience - end up just ordering one and then pay someone to do it - I am so crap in that respect - I fritter money away on things I really should be doing myself ! *
> 
> ...


*Pmsl gotta love the tight bottie xxx*


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Jem if its any consolation i have strech marks like hell. When i used to train with a mate he thought id been in an accident lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Jem if its any consolation i have strech marks like hell. When i used to train with a mate he thought id been in an accident lol


Cheers Galt Hope you are well hun,

Pmsl re accident - silly wabbit !

Most men have I think - at least those that train that I know do, but it does not seem to bother them at all :confused1: I just think they are hideous and completely disfiguring on me - If I did not have them I would run around nekkid the whole time, honest ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

If you want you can send me some pics and i can see how bad they are lol

Just for science you understand :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> If you want you can send me some pics and i can see how bad they are lol
> 
> Just for science you understand :thumb:


 :beer: :lol: :lol: so benevolent of you Galt !


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

yes im good like that


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha you two chucklers - actually Jem isn't it time for some progress pics?? 

I was going to pay the lady who made my suit to do it but then a friend said she had some crystals and the gun and it saved me £100s... seriously coz I was only going to be able to afford maybe 200 crystals now I've got 1500!! SPARKLES!!

Haha I'm no saint Jem I just know I'd be the one who died or something if I took them that thought has always stopped me from doing it - most of my friends have experimented though so I can see what happens to them and carry on with my red bull haha

Know what you mean about the hurtful comments - much of my anxiety was down to my nobby ex boyfriend who took my bubbly personality and ground me down till I thought I was nothing (I was with him 6 yrs WHY??!!) but you gotta pick yourself up and think F*CK the people who tried to bring you down. You are very attractive and you have a HOT bod plus you are a wicked lady so really you have everything going for you..

I am feeling MUCHO better today - I had to sack off the gym and cardio last night as was soooo poorly but today was meant to be my rest day so I've just switched it round so technically all I have missed this week so far is one session of evening cardio which I am not going to lose sleep over as I feel so much better for it today. Still have a slight headache and remnants of a cold but apart from that the energy is back so Chest and Bis tonight!!

11 days to go! Man alive that has crept up on me quick!! Am looking forward to next week despite the fact that Paul will be changing the diet and depleating me but its when all the changes start to come through so I love it!

Am hoping to get to the Ukbff finals this weekend although we can't find a babysitter at the mo so its not looking that hopeful and since it's only going to be a short visit I don't really want to take the little man for a 2.5 hours drive, visit for an hour and then drive back coz he will be a right pain...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I did not realise they cost so much actually ! Might think about a DIY job myself if I get there then !

Thanks for the pick-me-up carly, sometimes people do wear you down because of their own insecurities and this has been my problem I think

less said on that the better though - for the most part I am up beat and confident, it's only when I think about competing that my fears come to the fore so part of me says 'why fookin do it then?' haha I'm silly

I was supposed to be going but really cannot be bothered - if you were going then I might have made the extra effort actually !

I would not bother with a little one either though - it's embarrassing when they start kicking up a stink pmsl - I remember it well

No progress pics just yet ! there are vids though [crap squats], I have discovered youtube and used it for the first time - how clever am I ?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> 11 days to go! Man alive that has crept up on me quick!! Am looking forward to next week despite the fact that Paul will be changing the diet and depleating me but its when all the changes start to come through so I love it!


Just seen this journal, know exactly what you mean about it sneaking up!! :lol:

just 11 more days and you can eat whatever you want! :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello matey - thanks for dropping by! Yeap it's sneaking up on us quick!! What are you going to eat after the show??

I'm really wanting a bar of galaxy, chinese and cheesecake mmmmm

Jem they are expensive, they cost about £45 for the bikini then £15 for every 100 crystals and you need at least 200.... I would've got my lady to do it if I'd had the money but tough times and all that so I went the DIY route, I might even start making costumes so I can do yours when you compete  mates rates of course...

We've taken Brandon to a couple of shows but now that he is fully mobile and vocal he can be a bit of a nightmare - this year at the NPA south west shows he stole Steve Davies flapjack out of his bag - hilarious!! Only coz Steve was so nice about it and let him eat it, can you imagine if it had been his only one!!

I really want to go on Sunday as its my last opportunity to see Paul before my comp but we've just had to pay out quite abit and our finances aren't going to fund a 6 hr round trip to notts plus the admission charge etc esp as the NPA finals are in Coventry and we're staying for two nights... bloody ££££ wish I could grow a money tree!! If we do go though I will let you know asap - I'm just waiting to see if Paul has any other solutions on meeting up beforehand...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Hello matey - thanks for dropping by! Yeap it's sneaking up on us quick!! What are you going to eat after the show??


christ lol! anything and everything - i've heard theres a McD's close by so will probably make my way over there for a burger, will also bring a cheesecake and some hob nobs for after aswell... lots of hob nobs :lol: ... Chocolate Hob Nobs... :whistling:

Ive been told i need to be carefull though because of the water rebound.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooooh chocolate hob nobs I am SOOOOOO taking some thanks for the tip :thumb:

water rebound??


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Oooooh chocolate hob nobs I am SOOOOOO taking some thanks for the tip :thumb:
> 
> water rebound??


yeah, hob nobs are the way forward - best biscuit by miles!! :thumb:

apparently its quite common to get some water retention post comp because of the water manipulation process and then pigging out... i dont think its the same (or certainly not anywhere near as bad) in natural comps though.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

CarbWhore said:


> yeah, hob nobs are the way forward - best biscuit by miles!! :thumb:
> 
> apparently its quite common to get some water retention post comp because of the water manipulation process and then pigging out... i dont think its the same (or certainly not anywhere near as bad) in natural comps though.


Mate I'm gonna post a picture for you when I log on at home and show you how bad my water retention was last year after competing! you'll crack up!

I put 10kg on in about 2 weeks... not a nice feeling! go easy on junk food post comp! :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Mate I'm gonna post a picture for you when I log on at home and show you how bad my water retention was last year after competing! you'll crack up!
> 
> I put 10kg on in about 2 weeks... not a nice feeling! go easy on junk food post comp! :lol:


oh SH1T that pic is funny heheheheheheheheheheh xxxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeeees!! Maybe I'll go easy on the hob nobs after hearing that  I'm still going for gold on the chinese though - it's been a long time since some salt 'n' pepper spare ribs have past my lips.... come to mama!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

CharlieC25 said:


> Jeeees!! Maybe I'll go easy on the hob nobs after hearing that  I'm still going for gold on the chinese though - it's been a long time since some salt 'n' pepper spare ribs have past my lips.... come to mama!!


Did someone say water retention from eating junk food 

taken 1 week after the brits last year!

I challenge anyone to beat me with this pic of bloatedness


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DB said:


> Mate I'm gonna post a picture for you when I log on at home and show you how bad my water retention was last year after competing! you'll crack up!
> 
> I put 10kg on in about 2 weeks... not a nice feeling! go easy on junk food post comp! :lol:


one of the guys who competed at the local Plymouth show gained 37lbs in a week he had to go to the hospital i think....

Carly i will call you tomorrow about the weekend but don't stress we will work something out.....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> one of the guys who competed at the local Plymouth show gained 37lbs in a week he had to go to the hospital i think....
> 
> .....


Pob ended up in hospital from it all too!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

that looks very painful, like pregnancy odema !


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

heheheheh thats funny that pic hehehehe i thought u were gonna post that one of you out to dinner with your jumper on for your birthday where u look like u have been filled up with air your so bloated and ur head looks teeeeny hehehehe xxx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MissBC said:


> heheheheh thats funny that pic hehehehe i thought u were gonna post that one of you out to dinner with your jumper on for your birthday where u look like u have been filled up with air your so bloated and ur head looks teeeeny hehehehe xxx


pmsl you're charming you are ! Perhaps he did not want to ruin his image :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> pmsl you're charming you are ! Perhaps he did not want to ruin his image :whistling:


awwwwww he still loooked hot to me, just a pity i didnt know him then!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Bless ! [excuse me while I vomit ... :lol: :lol:]

Re: that site: Have you got the Laboutin peep toes then Bri - the black patent ones? I am tempted to purchase because I know I would wear them


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Man Alive DB I challenge anyone to beat that pic!! Although now am intrigued to see the dinner/jumper shot :lol:

You did get the shoes didn't you Bri? I've showed Jay the site so I am hoping for the peep toe ones for Xmas :thumb:

Paul - that's great I'll speak to you today at some point but I know you are really busy this week with your guys competing this weekend so I'll try not to stress  you know me!

Last nights session was ok. Jay was running really late from work so I had to take Brandon up the gym with me - that would be ok if we had our new gym built but currently it is in a dilapidated double garage with holes for windows & doors so there are leaves, screws, dirt and just general crap laying in amongst the gym gear so had to keep one eye on him whilst trying to concentrate!! I gave him some small dumbells and the swiss ball which kept him amused for a time 

Chest and bis:

Chest press - 4 sets of 12 reps - 30kg (went abit lighter as am feeling very fatigued - was still hard to push out the last couple of reps though)

Incline Bench Flies - 4 sets of 12 reps

Press Ups - 3 sets of 10 reps - had no assistance from Jay today so had to do them myself an seriously struggled - plus Brandon thought they were hilarious and tried to sit on my back... very off putting!! 

Concentration Curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

Hammer Curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

Pretty good session considering I couldn't give my complete concentration to it and my chest is aching this morning. So is my back from Mondays work out - its working! :bounce:

Cardio is going well - the thought that next week at some point will be the last session before the comp is driving me on. It is hard but if its going to get me in shape its gotta be done!

I am happy with how I look at the moment apart from the mid section (again). Still harbouring that pocket of fat under my belly button which is there in the morning so is def fat :cursing:

Oh well shoulders and tris tonight followed by more cardio - although Jay is working tonight so instead of doing cardio whilst being entertained by Jay playing zombies on the ps3 I get to watch whatever I want on tv - woohoo that should help the time go faster...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'll have a look for that pic! lol

it's horrific!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

DB said:


> Did someone say water retention from eating junk food
> 
> taken 1 week after the brits last year!
> 
> I challenge anyone to beat me with this pic of bloatedness


LOL - Maybe ill have some restraint for a couple of days... :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL - Maybe ill have some restraint for a couple of days... :lol:


Yeah right - the same restraint you had on your last cheat... :whistling: 'can someone get me a bed I need to lay down' hehehehehehehe


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Had to take Brandon to the gym with me again last night but luckily Jay wasn't too late so I got to do the majority without the little man trying to lift the 50kg dumbells 

Shoulders and Tris:

Military Press - 4 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

Side raises - 4 sets of 12 reps - 5kg

Shoulder Press - 4 sets of 12 reps - 30kg

Close grip pushdowns - 4 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

Dips - 4 sets of 12 reps

Wide grip pushdowns - 4 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

Felt totally fatigued at the gym tonight and couldn't lift anymore - the weights were abit lighter than I normally would aim for but I am so tired - can only do what I can do.

Cardio this morning flew by but mainly because my friend rang me at 7am and told me about her life over the last month so it was nice to have something to do - still felt shattered after though.

Still harbouring that belly fat which is not making me very happy!! Oh well weigh in tmr and pics for Paul although I know I'm heavier - I don't feel lighter at all so unless its the water I have no idea what my body is up to!

Have switched up my routine too to try and squeeze it into 60 seconds - there are a few elements that I need to keep practising but with so little energy its tough 

Oh well thinking of the hob nobs is carrying me though...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so in a sombre mood today as it is the anniversary of my best friends dads death, he was like a 2nd dad to me so not feeling the happy vibe today.

Did legs on Friday - had Brandon with me again but got a fairly good workout in - didn't drop the weight on anything so thats good, just annoying as its hard to concentrate on the muscle movement when you are concentrating on your little one behaving..

Cardio is going well, spoke to Paul on Saturday morning and he outlined the plan for this week. Cardio finishes on Weds after my am session so as of now I only have 4 sessions on the wretched cross trainer left WOO HOO! :bounce:

Am feeling fairly tired mid mornings but seem to pick up by lunchtime and then after the little man goes to bed I usually feel shattered before the evening cardio. Sleeping better though so that's a bonus.

Got my diet and supplement plan for this week and the only thing I can see myself struggling with is the water, Paul wants 5 litres down me... I'm willing to do whatever it takes to do well in the finals but I can't seem to get anymore than 4 litres down me, I literally feel sick but am giving it my all this week.

Went to my friends last night to learn how to apply the smokey eye make up and am hoping my friend does my hair for me on Saturday as I am total rubbish at all that..

Last push for the final week! Yippee Bring on Sunday!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yesterday started off well but at lunchtime I tried on my posing suit for round 3 and did a couple of run throughs and my boys kept falling out of the suit - I tried it three times and the suit was tied so tightly I had no idea why I couldn't keep them in, don't think they've shrunk as much as last time.. anyway this put me in a super foul mood alllll day. Then had to take Brandon up the gym with me as Jay is having some problems with his boss at work.

Did a good chest and bis session but again the concentration was half on the workout and half on what Brandon was up to - highly annoying!!

Chest Press - 4 sets of 12 reps - 30kg

Incline bench dumbell flies - 4 sets of 12 reps - 5kg

Press ups - 3 sets of 10 reps

Hammer curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

Barbell Curls - 3 sets of 12 reps - 10kg

REALLY enjoyed my pwo meal but thats coz the diet is quite harsh now 

This stuff with Jays job is really stressing me out - he has a meeting tonight so hopefully will know what is happening by then but its not helping me spend my week in a calm state!

Oh yeah Jay tied the suit when he got home from work and I tried the routine again and it was fine - again abit of t*t tape and I should stay in - phew!!

Beasted cardio this morning which was nice - 2 more sessions to go!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hope his meeting goes ok hun !

and glad you managed to sort the boys ha

Maybe you can have a nice relaxing bath babes - always sorts me out

I cannot offer much else in the way of help unfortunately - shame you cannot come to Birmingham and train - stick Brandon in the creche bit and have a session with me !

Oh it will all sort itself I am sure

xx x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So do I - he's so worried he's going to face the sack. Thing is his boss lied and is pinning it on him (Jay is anything but a liar) so we'll see what happens - Jay doesnt stand up for himself though and it makes me cross so hopefully after I gave him what for tonight he will tell the owner exactly what really happened.

My boys are always a bloody problem remember last time!! haha

I will definitely take your advice on the bath - going to do that after my cardio tonight..

Training with Brandon up there isn't that big a deal its only because its in a shed type thing and there are screws etc around that I have to keep an eye on what he's picking up - when we've rebuilt the gym it will be better...

You fancy coming down to the show on Sunday - its in Leamington Spa  xxx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> So do I - he's so worried he's going to face the sack. Thing is his boss lied and is pinning it on him (Jay is anything but a liar) so we'll see what happens - Jay doesnt stand up for himself though and it makes me cross so hopefully after I gave him what for tonight he will tell the owner exactly what really happened.
> 
> My boys are always a bloody problem remember last time!! haha
> 
> ...


what time is it on hun - if in the morning I can - got to dash now but will pop back in a bit to speak more

lots of love xxx

Emma


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Evening Show is at 5pm but I will be there from 10am as the pre judgin is on in the early afternoon  don't worry hun I just thought if you were free then we could meet  x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I am back - was off to the gym and got a phone call to come & collect my son as he was ill - OMG how very dare he !

He is asleep in bed now and I am frustrated to be missing out on my cardio

Last Weds he forgot his key and I missed a session then

Poor chap

Anyway so that's pants - Sunday afternoon I have a very important date at the gym and then the kiddiewinks are back

We will definitely meet soon - when your gym is done I can come for a sesh !

It would have been lovely to see the show as well - perhaps I should have planned things better tbh. would have liked to see your routine

Have been watching them on youtube and there arent many good ones - I will be coming to you for help !

xxx

B*gger it - I might just see if I can get along with my daughter - what's the latest time I can come


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Awe is your little dude ok now?

Yeah some of the routines on youtube are abit pants thats why I really wanted to smash it with mine 

Don't think there is a latest time hun, the evening show starts at 5pm and the trained figure class is the 7th class on so we prob wont hit the stage till 7ish depends how it all runs - I will be putting my routine on youtube after the comp if it all goes to plan..

Did Back last night with Jay. Jay had super **** day and was really down but he still had his job, just had to deal with his boss gloating in his misery and basically gave him an hour grilling - the guy is a 1st class pr!ck and I have told Jay I am never socialising with him again.

Chins - 4 sets of 12 reps

Reverse open grip Pull downs - 4 sets of 12 reps

Bent over Rows - 3 sets of 12 reps

Would then have normally trained calves but no legs this week in prep for comp yippee!!

Cracked out my last evening cardio with little problem but then my last session this morning was a killer! BUT I never have to step on there again!! haha

Have a really bad back ache today so am trying to take it easy but its not happened so far so when the little man is napping I will be sitting on the sofa and will have a look at what daytime tv looks like - never watch it so there must be something good on there, right?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Charlie just poping in to say Hi. Hope it all goes well hun. I can sypathise my boss is a total knobber as well.

Daytime tv is shocking


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hehe thanks Gman - proper tired today but looking nice and lean so all is goooooood!

Bring on tmr when the diet gets good - come on peanut butter come to mama!!

Had a totally crap day yesterday.. was in such a mood but today I am feeling slightly better..

Shoulders and Tris tonight and then thats me done in the gym before the comp Yip Yip YIPPEE!! Posing practice also and then the suit is going in the bag ready for travels on Sat 

Felt bad this morning as Paul has sent me some conditioning tablets to take in order to get the water out but you have to take them on an empty stomach and if I take a paracetamol on an empty stomach I get sick - soooo stupid but I can't risk being ill or feeling ill on Saturday as I have sooo much to get done before we head up to Leamington Spa. It's the first time I haven't been able to do exactly what Paul has told me so I feel abit crap but I just can't do it..

Anyway off to my nans now to watch my pregnant sister eat chicken sandwiches and chocolate eclairs


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Absolutely unbelievable progress. Wow!!! Good luck and keep plugging away, you are doing a superb job :thumb: :thumb :.

The very best of luck.

Dan


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Charlie,

Good luck on Sunday! Been having a read of your journal, you've put in lots of hard work, go kick some serious butt girly xx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> Hehe thanks Gman - proper tired today but looking nice and lean so all is goooooood!
> 
> Bring on tmr when the diet gets good - come on peanut butter come to mama!!
> 
> ...


thinking of you babes - pm coming xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers Dan and Cass - great support as always from the ukm beasts!!  I am really looking forward to the weekend - I will update on here as soon as I can although I'm pretty sure Pscarb will update before me as I won't be back until late Monday...

Jem I'm only on here quick so I will read your pm shortly  much love xxxx


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Still hard at it i see Carly. I enjoy reading your journal as you always seem 100% focused.

Good luck for weekend hun!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Dave 

Did shoulders and tris last night and kept the rest between sets to 30 secs so the intensity was up as I was fatigued so wasnt sure if I'd end up dropping the weights but I didnt 

Side raises - 4 sets of 12

Shoulder Press - 3 sets of 12

Rear Delts - 4 sets of 12

Dips - 3 sets of 15

Close grip pushdowns - 3 sets of 12

Wide grip pushdowns - 3 sets of 12

Feel quite sick today as am due on - what a time to be expecting your period!! Show time!! Typical, if I come on Sunday then I will be soooo bloated I'll look silly on stage so Im hoping it either comes before or after - bloody womens problems!!

This will be my last post before show time as tmr I am super busy getting sorted so the next time you hear from me I'll have the results!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WOOHOO

ALL THE VERY BEST

REMEMBER MY TEXT

You and your periods ffs pmsl !

See you on Sunday if I manage to get there honey

Lots love

Emma

xxxxx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Carly - I just wanted to pop in and say well done yesterday! You looked fabuous! Your routine was great and you really did yourself proud x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Tan - I wish I'd known you were there would've been great to put a face to the muscles  thank you x

Ok so the weekend has been and gone and what a weekend!! I am seriously shattered and felt like absolute crap yesterday from all the festivities and driving home from Coventry!

The day was extremely long and didn't start off fantastically. I started my time of month on the morning of the comp so felt absolutely rubbish and it put me on a right downer then we got stuck in a massive traffic jam as there had been an accident and then the road was closed!! I needed to be there to weigh in at 11 so was really stressed but made it in time and then just chilled out before it was my time...

There were 14 girls in the final and all of them looked amazing - I remember thinking to myself whilst I was watching the call outs that I want to have a body like some of them and really kick a$$ in this sport.

The only downside to the day was that I only got one call out and to be honest I was pretty gutted. I have worked so hard and I felt slightly overlooked and didn't really feel I got the stage time I deserved. Don't get me wrong there was no way I was good enough to place but I still would've liked maybe another one or two call outs as something to show for my dedication the last 6 months or so...

So anyway I came off stage and needless to say I was quite upset but after a pep talk from Paul I pulled myself together for the night show, put on my bling and really went for it in round 3. I nailed my routine and was really happy with it. I did really want best presentation as I knew I wouldn't place but there were some frickin HOT routines that night and in the end Claire scooped it but I think by that point I already knew I wasn't going to get it so I wasn't too upset. I did my best and I didn't fall on my face during the freeze so I was happy!

I didn't place but I made it to a finals in my first year and the standard was exceptional - although I was very upset after the compulsorys by the end of the night my fire was lit to really hit it in the off season and to come back next time and go for a place in the top 6. I have made some great friends during my 1st competitive year and I am really pleased with the progress in my physique.

All of this I could not have done without the help of a certain man from Plymouth..  Paul - I know you are reading this and I just want to say a MASSIVE thankyou for all of your help and advice and for taking me on at such a late stage to get me on the right track. Without your help I wouldn't have even qualified for this finals so I am eternally grateful.

Your knowledge is second to none and you have always made me feel very welcome. You answer all of my questions and nothing has been too much trouble for you.

If this is the sort of physique you can produce in a 12 week period then I cannot wait to see what working with you for a full off season and doing full comp prep will produce. I know we will win on that stage and many more in the next few years - it is my goal and I WILL do it.

Only downside to this is that you will have to put up with my brilliant comedy for another few yrs 

I'm bringing this journal to a close now as I am going to start another one based on my off season - so watch out for it!

I've attached a couple of pics - I dont have the prof ones from show yet so got a couple back stage of me and Cee who won and me with my friend Hayley who placed 3rd


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Well done carly - I think you know yourself you achieved something amazing by managing to get the invite to the finals.

I honestly didnt realised you only had 12 weeks from starting point!!

Inspiring, sure you'll smash it next year  x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

well done girlie ! sh!t - knew you would get your period on the morning - how feckin frequent are you ? Mad!

You gave it your all on the day and looked fantastic

Awesome inspiring stuff - I am sticking with you so you can help me along pmsl

xxxxxxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheers Dave - I've been doing a comp diet since end of July so it's prob more like 16 weeks but that wasn't exclusive as I had my honeymoon in there so hoping with a full off season and a proper full comp prep I could really make the necessary dent in the sport where people worry when my name is down on the competition line up  haha


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Jem!! I bloody knew it would happen as well, I'm not all that frequent it has just seemed to fall on every bloody important date in my life this year and that is no word of a lie.. wedding day, honeymoon, comp!! FRICKIN RIDICULOUS!!

Don't you go anywhere I need you for support in my off season haha we can moan and whinge on here together  how are ya anyway? xx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oh getting there -must not grumble as they say !

so pleased you are all fired up and raring to go for next year - you do make me laugh!

Off to the gym shortly - I have a date ...sort of hah


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

A date!! Whats this?? tell me more this instant!


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Well done Charlie, you did yourself and us proud. What you have achieved is nothing short of superb and looking at the pics of you, i'm really suprised you didn't get more call out's. Getting your name and face out there is such an important thing at this stage. Next time you'll knock 'em dead.

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CharlieC25 said:


> A date!! Whats this?? tell me more this instant!


erm maybe when I come back ? and it will be in the form of a pm methinks


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Get the pm over then Miss!! Thanks Dan - to be honest this year was all about experience, I haven't had a proper off season so I just took what I already had to the stage. With a good off season I would hope to make the necessary improvements to hit top 6 next time. I'm pleased with my performance and as you say my name is out there now so here's to next year!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> All of this I could not have done without the help of a certain man from Plymouth..  Paul - I know you are reading this and I just want to say a MASSIVE thankyou for all of your help and advice and for taking me on at such a late stage to get me on the right track. Without your help I wouldn't have even qualified for this finals so I am eternally grateful.
> 
> Your knowledge is second to none and you have always made me feel very welcome. You answer all of my questions and nothing has been too much trouble for you.
> 
> ...


it was my pleasure Carly you put in all the hardwork and came through when it mattered....now sit back and relax for a few weeks then we will get started on bringing a better package to the stage....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Paul  You know what though, I am sick of crap food already and I miss the gym... its been 3 days!! What's wrong with me?!  Hope you enjoyed Chessington... Did you scream like a girl on the Vampire ride?


----------

